# SoCal Ocho



## soulskater

that means EIGHT!

The time is once again upon us to let you know about OUR event. 

The particulars up to this point are are as follows.

Main Event- Saturday June 30. To be held once again at ZipCodes digs in the real Orange County, not that fake ass Orange County in New York.

any pre and post herfs have yet to be ironed out but there will be plenty of smoking going on.

Once again this is a super exclusive event. If Mo (theman) invited you, you cant come! If you thought that was funny, you can come. If you didnt think that was funny, maybe you shouldnt show up. If you are a sensitive lad, are easily offended, drive a mini-van, dont like the sound of my voice, tuck your square bottom shirts into your shorts, are afraid of gunfire or if your favorite movie is "When Harry met Sally". maybe you shouldnt show up.

On the other hand. If you want to laugh out loud, smoke great cigars, eat great food, meet great people... and Kerry, then by all means SHOW UP!!!!!

The So Cal Herf is the one event that cant be missed!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

About time you got on the board for your once a year post Jes  

SoCal 8... here I come


----------



## j6ppc

Awesome - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bigwaved

_*To-ga, to-ga, to-ga!!*_


:ss


----------



## pnoon

I think I MIGHT be there.


----------



## WillyGT

I have to be on this one! I missed it last time! but not agaiN!


----------



## The Pict

Only 109 more days to go!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> I think I MIGHT be there.


 me too...


----------



## IHT

damn, i just posted in the socal 7 topic....
i can't make it this year, reason is in the other topic.


----------



## gorob23

IHT said:


> damn, i just posted in the socal 7 topic....
> i can't make it this year, reason is in the other topic.


:c that's total BS i was wating to see if your cigars got delayed again :w Hey we will save you a seat anyway ..just in case:ss


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> damn, i just posted in the socal 7 topic....
> i can't make it this year, reason is in the other topic.


Then you get to pass along who gets to be the recipient of the special pnoon Desert Flower.


----------



## galaga

Jessie - IceHog mud wrestling event is which day??

SoCalOcho........


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Jessie - IceHog mud wrestling event is which day??
> 
> SoCalOcho........


In the Octagon!


----------



## Puffy69

I have to make this one...


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> that means EIGHT!
> 
> The time is once again upon us to let you know about OUR event.
> 
> The particulars up to this point are are as follows.
> 
> Main Event- Saturday June 30. To be held once again at ZipCodes digs in the real Orange County, not that fake ass Orange County in New York.
> 
> any pre and post herfs have yet to be ironed out but there will be plenty of smoking going on.
> 
> Once again this is a super exclusive event. If Mo (theman) invited you, you cant come! If you thought that was funny, you can come. If you didnt think that was funny, maybe you shouldnt show up. If you are a sensitive lad, are easily offended, drive a mini-van, dont like the sound of my voice, tuck your square bottom shirts into your shorts, are afraid of gunfire or if your favorite movie is "When Harry met Sally". maybe you shouldnt show up._*If you don't have 2 references or your references are Gorob23 and Motheman, you can't come. If I don't like you, don't even think about it! *_On the other hand. If you want to laugh out loud, smoke great cigars, eat great food, meet great people... and Kerry, then by all means SHOW UP!!!!!
> 
> The So Cal Herf is the one event that cant be missed!


More conditions as added by my buddy Smooth....:r


----------



## zemekone

once again in there like swimwear...


----------



## Aielo

Sounds like fun. Last year's was great, I'm sure this'll be just as good, if not better.


----------



## poker

Rock Star said:


> I have to make this one...


Yes you do!


----------



## drevim

zemekone said:


> once again in there like swimwear...


Don't you mean, like lingerie....:r

("damn will I ever live that down...")


----------



## LasciviousXXX

drevim said:


> Don't you mean, like lingerie....:r
> 
> ("damn will I ever live that down...")


No, he won't ever live that down.... EVER!!! :ss 
What color do you want your nightie to be this year Gerry??????????

Greg, total bummer about you not being able to make it bro. I was totally looking forward to kicking it with you again this year, you will be missed...but enjoy Hawaii.

Can't wait for this frickin' thing! To those that haven't been before, this HERF rocks my socks in oh so many ways, you can't miss SoCal. And I really can't wait to meet everybody I haven't had the pleasure of HERF'n with yet.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Is Joker from Westminister going to be there this year? 

Man I really wish I could be there. Someone needs to invent the transporters, from Star Trek, for us east coast guys.

CBF:w


----------



## poker

...and its starts off with...

*Who bidda one Dawah!?*


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


> No, he won't ever live that down.... EVER!!! :ss
> What color do you want your nightie to be this year Gerry??????????


black of course! it make me look skinny :r 


poker said:


> ...and its starts off with...
> 
> *Who bidda one Dawah!?*


*Rob will bid 1 Dawah! of course!*

im all fricking excited again....


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Joker said:


> Who bidda one Dawah!?


:r

I think that was Rob....... again.

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

I vow to make it out there one year. Just not this one! Wedding is one week before that.

Maybe SoCal Nueve!


----------



## SD Beerman

pnoon said:


> I think I MIGHT be there.


:tpd: :dr :al :ss


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> I think I MIGHT be there.


And I MIGHT come to yours if you MIGHT come to ours


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> And I MIGHT come to yours if you MIGHT come to ours


Touché, my friend.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Hope to make it. Really missed not being there last year.


----------



## CigarGal

I would love to come...money is pretty tight with the remodel happening this year. I will just have to wait and see if I have any traveling money then. Sounds like a blast. Where is the epicenter of the event?


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> I would love to come...money is pretty tight with the remodel happening this year. I will just have to wait and see if I have any traveling money then. Sounds like a blast. Where is the epicenter of the event?


Orange county. Westminster for the main event.


----------



## galaga

CigarGal said:


> I would love to come...money is pretty tight with the remodel happening this year. I will just have to wait and see if I have any traveling money then. Sounds like a blast. Where is the epicenter of the event?


It is a blast


pnoon said:


> Orange county. Westminster for the main event.


Just remember, in the evening, the wind blows towards the ocean in SoCal, so in the evening, you want to be up-wind from this guy.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> It is a blast
> 
> Just remember, in the evening, the wind blows towards the ocean in SoCal, so in the evening, you want to be up-wind from this guy.


Is there a desert flower connection to windage?


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Is there a desert flower connection to windage?


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> ...and its starts off with...
> 
> *Who bidda one Dawah!?*


I no have ONE DAWAH

...I stole $$ from youngest of "4LP" I have *TWO *DAWAH


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> I no have ONE DAWAH
> 
> ...I stole $$ from youngest of "4LP" I have *TWO *DAWAH


TREE DOWAH!


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> TREE DOWAH!


*:c

THAT'S SO BS I am ALREADY GETTING OUT BID

:tg *

:z Hey Mr. Nee, we should leave real early so we get there on time


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> *:c
> 
> THAT'S SO BS I am ALREADY GETTING OUT BID
> 
> :tg *


Just trying to do my part.


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> *:c
> 
> THAT'S SO BS I am ALREADY GETTING OUT BID
> 
> :tg *


 :r,,,


----------



## djnick

how many people are going to this? ive never been to a herf before but im in the socal area would love to meet some cs peeps and share some cigars


----------



## BP22

I'm in and this year I am bringing more than $38! :ss


----------



## soulskater

why dont you MORONS save the bidding until the auction.

you turkeys really know how to ruin a joke!


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'll need at least another full year to get my references...


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> you turkeys really know how to ruin a joke!


:r _REMBER THE ALAMO!?!?_:r


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> why dont you MORONS save the bidding until the auction.
> 
> you turkeys really know how to ruin a joke!


The guy shows up once a year here and starts complaining already....ok so I guess that's ok with me  Now what about I buy you some shorts to wear :tg


----------



## Ivory Tower

I was planning on saying, "On my way like lingerie," but I take it that's zemekone's gig!


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> The guy shows up once a year here and starts complaining already....ok so I guess that's ok with me  Now what about I buy you some shorts to wear :tg


It's all about quality.

you dolphin short wearing, skinny leg having so-and-so.


----------



## IHT

djnick said:


> how many people are going to this? ive never been to a herf before but im in the socal area would love to meet some cs peeps and share some cigars


there could be anywhere from 70-100+.


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> It's all about quality.
> 
> you dolphin short wearing, skinny leg having so-and-so.


You know I really do miss you, in a non gay way of course I still can picture the screw driver flying out the drivers side window :r :r

Rob:al


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> there could be anywhere from 70-100+.


I'd say expect closer to 100+ on Saturday. TOTAL fun & mayhem.


gorob23 said:


> :c that's total BS i was wating to see if your cigars got delayed again :w Hey we will save you a seat anyway ..just in case:ss


*YEAH!! DITTO THAT!*


ToddziLLa said:


> I vow to make it out there one year. Just not this one! Wedding is one week before that.
> 
> Maybe SoCal Nueve!


Congrats Bro'.


----------



## pnoon

MoTheMan said:


> I'd say expect closer to 100+ on Saturday.


100+
Attendees or temperature?


----------



## MoTheMan

Attendees! Although last year the temperature nearly went that high.
On the other hand, the year B4, there was evening fog rolling in from the beaches which dropped the night time temperature to near 60!

Later on today I'll put up a post with recommendations for travel/lodging/driving/logistics, etc...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I just can't wait to visit La Casa Del Haba*Mo*'s again this year


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> I just can't wait to visit La Casa Del Haba*Mo*'s again this year


Classic...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bigwaved said:


> Classic...


No shit.... I got to sleep next to that thing last year. It was so nice to be able to wake up in the middle of the night. Open up the doors and just take in the beautiful sights and smells the La Casa had to offer


----------



## galaga

LasciviousXXX said:


> No shit.... I got to sleep next to that thing last year. It was so nice to be able to wake up in the middle of the night. Open up the doors and just take in the beautiful sights and smells the La Casa had to offer


Are you talking about Greg sleeping in the next room???


----------



## MoTheMan

LasciviousXXX said:


> I just can't wait to visit La Casa Del Haba*Mo*'s again this year


Any guest at my house is invited to help themselves from any cigar in my humidor from any opened or non-intact box (because some intact/closed boxes are being stored to age) they'd like.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

MoTheMan said:


> Any guest at my house is invited to help themselves from any cigar in my humidor from any opened or non-intact box (because some intact/closed boxes are being stored to age) they'd like.


Guest?

Hell I'm moving in!!!

Hope to make it next year. Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

MoTheMan said:


> Any guest at my house is invited to help themselves from any cigar in my humidor from any opened or non-intact box (because some boxes are being stored to age) they'd like.


That is why Mo is the Man!

I would never take without asking but there was never a need to as Mo was so generously just handing out cigar after cigar out of the Closet-dor. It was overwhelming. He was an exquisite host.


----------



## hollywood

Man, I'd love to actually make it out there this year!! Looks like lodging is all taken care of; now just have to clear the schedule, pass it by the misses, and find a good airfare!!


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> No shit.... I got to sleep next to that thing last year. It was so nice to be able to wake up in the middle of the night. Open up the doors and just take in the beautiful sights and smells the La Casa had to offer


I am surprised you did not put your bed roll in side of it. You could even fit.


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> I am surprised you did not put your bed roll in side of it. You could even fit.


Those sound like fighting words...maybe we could have some midget wrestling. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Those sound like fighting words...maybe we could have some midget wrestling. :r


I am going to wear my elevator pimp shoes with the fish in the heels so they will let me ride the rides at Disneyland.


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> I am going to wear my elevator pimp shoes with the fish in the heels so they will let me ride the rides at Disneyland.


That's what I'm talking about! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! :ss


I knew you had some...I can see that in the picture you have in your sig...


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> I knew you had some...I can see that in the picture you have in your sig...


Ready, set, DISCO!!!


----------



## soulskater

Midget Tossing!!!!


----------



## EvanS

I'M COMING!!!!!!.......



.........as soon as I sign up two aliases on CS and have "them" reference me


----------



## soulskater

EvanS said:


> I'M COMING!!!!!!.......
> 
> .........as soon as I sign up two aliases on CS and have "them" reference me


hey, uhhhm... the references have to come from SoCal Herf veterans. But that was last year. Nobody important (like me) said anything about references this year.


----------



## The Pict

References? We don't need no stinking references!


----------



## IHT

galaga said:


> LasciviousXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.... I got to sleep next to that thing last year. It was so nice to be able to wake up in the middle of the night. Open up the doors and just take in the beautiful sights and smells the La Casa had to offer
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Greg sleeping in the next room???
Click to expand...

my ears are ringing...


----------



## soulskater

IHT said:


> my ears are ringing...


is your butt ringing too?


----------



## EvanS

soulskater said:


> hey, uhhhm... the references have to come from SoCal Herf veterans. But that was last year. Nobody important (like me) said anything about references this year.


yeah I was just kidding about performing reference-fraud :cb

but I'd still like to mosey on down


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> yeah I was just kidding about performing reference-fraud :cb
> 
> but I'd still like to mosey on down


Just tell them you know Vinndog, you'll get in.......


----------



## BP22

galaga said:


> Just tell them you know Vinndog, you'll get in.......


The "All Access Pass"...or tell Jesse that Susan sent you.  :ss


----------



## poker

I have received a few emails asking if they could attend & why it's a semi-invite only thing.

I think an explanation of why we limit the attendance of the SoCal Herf is in order.
It is held to a limit because it is held (and has been for the past few years) at someone's private home. 
Not many can or would want to host a 300+ people party at their own home. (yes, 300+)

We have had past events in large cigar lounges where it was open to anyone who wanted to come & up to 300+ folks showed up. When the cigar lounge saw how much we would raise for charity, they figured they could charge us more (like 10X more).

This is the reason we decided to move the venue to our own homes. We could cut the greedy overhead & be able to give more to charity. The problem was, we could no longer have this as a "open to anyone" type of event, since we could not accommodate that many people in our backyards (remember we are in SoCal where most of us don't have backyards that friggin big).

SoCal Herf's have always given members of Club Stogie #1 preference to attend our semi-invite only annual party.
All current Club Stogie members *in good standing* as of this post are welcome to attend.
If you attended any of our past events, you are already in for this one.
Feel free to bring your girlfriends, wives, or herf buds if you like (just like before).
Just keep in mind if you bring your herfing buddies that you will be responsible for their behavior. Just keep in mind that this is someone's personal home. Respect it.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM or email me if you like.


----------



## hollywood

poker said:


> ...Club Stogie members *in good standing* ...


Damn! Oh well; maybe next year!?!?:ss


----------



## zemekone

BP22 said:


> The "All Access Pass"...or tell Jesse that Susan sent you.  :ss


:r :r :r that was funny...


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> Just keep in mind if you bring your herfing buddies that you will be responsible for their behavior. Just keep in mind that this is someone's personal home. Respect it.


Does this mean I can't bring Kerry?? :r


----------



## galaga

icehog3 said:


> Does this mean I can't bring Kerry?? :r


And I thought I was in a mood today! :r


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> . Just keep in mind that this is someone's personal home. Respect it.


Well said :tu


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> Midget Tossing!!!!


COUNT ME IN ! tossin midgets is fun!

perhaps we could get a collection goin

and perhaps afford some bum fights?:mn :mn

or even some midget bum fights:ss :ss

k


----------



## LasciviousXXX

drill said:


> COUNT ME IN ! tossin midgets is fun!


Wait.... were you talkin' bout me Kerry??? I've been drinkin' my Milk I promise 

Just keep anyone who downs a few bottles of wine by themselves away from the ammo :gn

HAHAHAHA


----------



## icehog3

I'll fight a bum!! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'll fight a bum!! :r


Is KingJames Going?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Is KingJames Going?


Oh, snap!

I don't think James can leave the Midwest unless his Mom is with him.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Oh, snap!
> 
> I don't think James can leave the Midwest unless his Mom is with him.


Doh! At least we know soup will be served at the herf then.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Oh, snap!
> 
> I don't think James can leave the Midwest unless his Mom is with him.


Maybe they can plan a Family Vacation


----------



## kcannon43

gorob23 said:


> Well said :tu


 What if I promise to only to act disrespectful at Rob's Deck and be good at SoCal??


----------



## Bigwaved

Ocho, ocho, ocho...


----------



## MoTheMan

kcannon43 said:


> What if I promise to only to act disrespectful at Rob's Deck and be good at SoCal??


Then Poker's Patio Posse will welcome you with open arms, and as for The Deck Crew . . . well, you're on your own!! :r :ss :dr


----------



## croatan

Well, I've missed this the last two years due to circumstances beyond my control--and I deservedly endured the jeers of Dustin, Marc, and a few others for my transgressions. This year, however, I'm planning everything AROUND the SoCal herf. I'll be there with bells on! (If y'all will have me, that is.)


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> Well, I've missed this the last two years due to circumstances beyond my control--and I deservedly endured the jeers of Dustin, Marc, and a few others for my transgressions. This year, however, I'm planning everything AROUND the SoCal herf. I'll be there with bells on! (If y'all will have me, that is.)


That's GREAT news, James. 
I am looking forward to meeting you and sharing good times.


----------



## croatan

pnoon said:


> I am looking forward to meeting you and sharing good times.


The feeling is definitely mutual, Peter. I'm getting all excited just thinking about the trip.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

What's more important James.... legal marital status or SoCal????

You need to get your priorities straight bro 

:r


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> Well, I've missed this the last two years due to circumstances beyond my control--and I deservedly endured the jeers of Dustin, Marc, and a few others for my transgressions. This year, however, I'm planning everything AROUND the SoCal herf. I'll be there with bells on! (If y'all will have me, that is.)


Woo hoo! Very cool. Bells?


----------



## soulskater

croatan said:


> I'm getting all excited just thinking about the trip.


hey buddy, you do know its NOT that kinda' party.

Parisian Pimp? is that like being the tallest midget in the circus?


----------



## croatan

soulskater said:


> hey buddy, you do know its NOT that kinda' party.
> 
> Parisian Pimp? is that like being the tallest midget in the circus?


Wait a minute...that's not what Dustin said. I may have to rethink my trip to the left coast in that case 

And the monicker was one of IHT's bright ideas--I think he just wants to be my bitch, but I'm not sure.


----------



## montecristo#2

Is there some sort of a list of CS members who are planning on attending this year?


----------



## cigarflip

kcannon43 said:


> What if I promise to only to act disrespectful at Rob's Deck and be good at SoCal??


There goes the neighborhood...

Sean the original Blingboy, meet Kermit, Socal's Mr. Bling!


----------



## Sean9689

cigarflip said:


> There goes the neighborhood...
> 
> Sean the original Blingboy, meet Kermit, Socal's Mr. Bling!


:r

I don't know if I'm going to make it this year. I have 4th of July plans already for that weekend. Maybe things will change, but so far, it's not looking good.


----------



## SDmate

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to make it this year. I have 4th of July plans already for that weekend. Maybe things will change, but so far, it's not looking good.


that's 5 demerit points for you...


----------



## poker

Sorry to hear that Sean. Was hoping to hook up & hit some of the local casinos while you were out here.

On top of that, was looking forward to seeing what new bling-bling stuff you got.


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> that's 5 demerit points for you...


Only five?


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to make it this year. I have 4th of July plans already for that weekend. Maybe things will change, but so far, it's not looking good.


I am gonna hold my breath until you agree to come, Sean!!!

Sean? MMMMPPPPHHHHHH.....S e a n? wheeze, cough, ack.....sean?


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna hold my breath until you agree to come, Sean!!!
> 
> Sean? MMMMPPPPHHHHHH.....S e a n? wheeze, cough, ack.....sean?


Can't you swing by his house and stuff him in a suitcase? Just throw out those black socks...he will fit.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Can't you swing by his house and stuff him in a suitcase? Just throw out those black socks...he will fit.


I need the socks to get in!! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> I need the socks to get in!! :r


We will spray paint your feet black and tell them you are from Kayak Rat's neck of the woods.


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna hold my breath until you agree to come, Sean!!!
> 
> Sean? MMMMPPPPHHHHHH.....S e a n? wheeze, cough, ack.....sean?


:r

Seriously, I'll see what happens when the time nears. I might be able to pull something off but right now it's not so good. :c


----------



## zemekone

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to make it this year. I have 4th of July plans already for that weekend. Maybe things will change, but so far, it's not looking good.


come on sean make it look good!


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> come on sean make it look good!


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> come on sean make it look good!


yeah..somebody's gotta bring the bling wine...:r


----------



## gabebdog1

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> Seriously, I'll see what happens when the time nears. I might be able to pull something off but right now it's not so good. :c


WHAT??!!! what a bitch just do it DOOO IT:bx


----------



## icehog3

gabebdog1 said:


> WHAT??!!! what a bitch just do it DOOO IT:bx


Oh Snap!! You've been called out Sean...now you gotta go!!


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> that means EIGHT!
> 
> If you are a sensitive lad, are easily offended, *drive a mini-van*, dont like the sound of my voice, tuck your square bottom shirts into your shorts, are afraid of gunfire or if your favorite movie is "When Harry met Sally". maybe you shouldnt show up.


I drive a van that's sort of a hodgepodge for a van..... does that count as a mini-van?????? :tu


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

I'm a new guy on the board and never herfed before. Anything going on in or near the I.E. (Ontario, Upland?)


----------



## Lunch Box

PunchInTheMouth said:


> I'm a new guy on the board and never herfed before. Anything going on in or near the I.E. (Ontario, Upland?)


I live in the I.E. (border of Riverside & Fontana).... I usually go to this lounge on Mission Blvd here in Riverside..... If you're interested, just holla.... I always welcome company. Other than that, eventhough I live in the I.E. I drive my [email protected]@ all the way to Gardena, Westwood, The O.C., and of course Montebello to herf with my fellow PPP!!!!!!


----------



## soulskater

hey, CarLunchBox...

i guess you didnt get the memo but it's only one 909'er per herf. you guys may have to switch out. one stays on the patio the other on the porch then you can tag back in.


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> hey, CarLunchBox...
> 
> i guess you didnt get the memo but it's only one 909'er per herf. you guys may have to switch out. one stays on the patio the other on the porch then you can tag back in.


Hey Smooth, is LunchBox Carlos?


----------



## soulskater

the one and only!!!!!!

Chef BoyarLunchbox himself. that guy is Mad as a Hatter! he can you cook you up, he can cook you down. he's crazy with a capitol "K"


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> hey, CarLunchBox...
> 
> i guess you didnt get the memo but it's only one 909'er per herf. you guys may have to switch out. one stays on the patio the other on the porch then you can tag back in.


PunchInTheMouth....... you're on your own!!!!! Nobody, and I mean nobody, gets in the way of me... and a large cheese pizza with pepperonni from Hanks Bistro..... that and hanging with m'boys.......

Snoogins


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Lunch Box said:


> PunchInTheMouth....... you're on your own!!!!! Nobody, and I mean nobody, gets in the way of me... and a large cheese pizza with pepperonni from Hanks Bistro..... that and hanging with m'boys.......
> 
> Snoogins


Or we could car pool and I'll just sit in the car


----------



## poker

LMAO...


----------



## zemekone

Lunch Box said:


> I live in the I.E. (border of Riverside & Fontana).... I usually go to this lounge on Mission Blvd here in Riverside..... If you're interested, just holla.... I always welcome company. Other than that, eventhough I live in the I.E. I drive my [email protected]@ all the way to Gardena, Westwood, The O.C., and of course Montebello to herf with my fellow PPP!!!!!!


i drive too! IE to the PATIO and the DECK... i got your back carlos...


----------



## SD Beerman

zemekone said:


> i drive too! IE to the PATIO and the DECK... i got your back carlos...


Jerry, you drive everywhere.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> Jerry, you drive everywhere.:ss


He may not at 3+ dollars per gallon...


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


> i drive too! IE to the PATIO and the DECK... i got your back carlos...


Drive my skirt down to Poker's, you jackass!!!!!!!!

Carlos doesnt need you to have his back, i saw what happened the last time you had someones back


----------



## Barrythevic

soulskater said:


> Drive my skirt down to Poker's, you jackass!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carlos doesnt need you to have his back, i saw what happened the last time you had someones back


:bx

:r


----------



## Havanaaddict

soulskater said:


> Drive my skirt down to Poker's, you jackass!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carlos doesnt need you to have his back, i saw what happened the last time you had someones back


O" SNAP:r


----------



## sekoudog

Let's see here, this really sounds like a smash hit. I definitely want back in this year. Last year was great, sounds like this year is on its way.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

zemekone said:


> i drive too! IE to the PATIO and the DECK... i got your back carlos...


Yeah, but you have to sit on 4 phonebooks to see over the dashboard.:tu


----------



## CgarWyzrd

soulskater said:


> Drive my skirt down to Poker's, you jackass!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carlos doesnt need you to have his back, i saw what happened the last time you had someones back


That's cold blooded MF'r (funny but cold).

At least he had his brothers back in a fight, that's more than we can say for Nate ( insert little girl running away pic here )
:fu


----------



## soulskater

Nate's like a pain in the ass, ugly girlfriend. she talks trash, gets you into a fight and doesnt even throw down.


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> Drive my skirt down to Poker's, you jackass!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carlos doesnt need you to have his back, i saw what happened the last time you had someones back


ill have your skirt next time i see you... cold blooded, but funny...


----------



## BagfullofPings

Can anybody attend this event?


----------



## Bigwaved

BagfullofPings said:


> Can anybody attend this event?


They are letting me is so...well, let's say the bar is pretty low :r



poker said:


> I have received a few emails asking if they could attend & why it's a semi-invite only thing.
> 
> I think an explanation of why we limit the attendance of the SoCal Herf is in order.
> It is held to a limit because it is held (and has been for the past few years) at someone's private home.
> Not many can or would want to host a 300+ people party at their own home. (yes, 300+)
> 
> We have had past events in large cigar lounges where it was open to anyone who wanted to come & up to 300+ folks showed up. When the cigar lounge saw how much we would raise for charity, they figured they could charge us more (like 10X more).
> 
> This is the reason we decided to move the venue to our own homes. We could cut the greedy overhead & be able to give more to charity. The problem was, we could no longer have this as a "open to anyone" type of event, since we could not accommodate that many people in our backyards (remember we are in SoCal where most of us don't have backyards that friggin big).
> 
> SoCal Herf's have always given members of Club Stogie #1 preference to attend our semi-invite only annual party.
> All current Club Stogie members *in good standing* as of this post are welcome to attend.
> If you attended any of our past events, you are already in for this one.
> Feel free to bring your girlfriends, wives, or herf buds if you like (just like before).
> Just keep in mind if you bring your herfing buddies that you will be responsible for their behavior. Just keep in mind that this is someone's personal home. Respect it.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to PM or email me if you like.


----------



## Deem

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to make it this year. I have 4th of July plans already for that weekend. Maybe things will change, but so far, it's not looking good.


Hey bling boy, just change your plans to the weekend after the 4th of july. just need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## drill

Lunch Box said:


> I drive a van that's sort of a hodgepodge for a van..... does that count as a mini-van?????? :tu


----------------------
dont worry carlos buddy i just put in a reservation fer a mini van just to aggrevate the rev.
lol
chorizo tres leches!!

k


----------



## Bigwaved

Plane tickets are done. Place to stay is done. Now the hard part...


----------



## croatan

Bigwaved said:


> Plane tickets are done.


That reminded me to buy mine. All done! Woohoo SoCal Ocho.

Step one down. Now I've just go to figure out where to stay and how to get around :r


----------



## poker

Blast from the past...

*SoCal 1* almost 8 years ago!

We've come a long way since then baby!


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> Blast from the past...
> 
> *SoCal 1* almost 8 years ago!
> 
> We've come a long way since then baby!


just wait till SoCal X... :tu


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Plane tickets are done. Place to stay is done. Now the hard part...


You coming solo Dave?


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> You coming solo Dave?


Yup


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Yup


Need a roomate?


----------



## soulskater

icehog3 said:


> Need a roomate?


would you mind flirting by PM's, I'd really like to keep this clean.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> would you mind flirting by PM's, I'd really like to keep this clean.


Hello, Kettle. This is Pot. You're black!


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> would you mind flirting by PM's, I'd really like to keep this clean.


:r You are the one mud wrestling with him. Ask Rick.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Need a roomate?


I would offer up the casa, but it is my wife's Uncle's place.


----------



## soulskater

all right smart asses... you just made my list!


----------



## traveldude

sekoudog said:


> Let's see here, this really sounds like a smash hit. I definitely want back in this year. Last year was great, sounds like this year is on its way.


:tu What he said. :tu


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> all right smart asses... you just made my list!


Now you've done it. However, I have it on good a-tho-ri-tee that Jessie can be bribed with old, long and slender ERDMs -- I suggest that youse guys bring some to get past the possie. Hey, that's how Jessie rolls ....


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> all right smart asses... you just made my list!


Oh Snap!!!!

Prepare to be VinnDog-ized :r :r


----------



## icehog3

soulskater said:


> would you mind flirting by PM's, I'd really like to keep this clean.


I like a man who takes control...do YOU need a roomate?  :r


----------



## soulskater

icehog3 said:


> I like a man who takes control...do YOU need a roomate?  :r


you lookin' to get kicked in the vagina?


----------



## traveldude

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh Snap!!!!
> 
> Prepare to be VinnDog-ized :r :r


Oh damm!!! lol


----------



## icehog3

soulskater said:


> you lookin' to get kicked in the vagina?


Mangina, thank you....Mangina.


----------



## drill

HEY!
SINCE THIS IS THE GRANDADDY OF ALL THE HERFS
LETS KEEP THIS CLOSE TO TOP!

yup not many of the private herfs have been around longer than socal

this aint no gathering of a handful its a big gathering with travelers coming in from all over

k


----------



## gorob23

drill said:


> HEY!
> SINCE THIS IS THE GRANDADDY OF ALL THE HERFS
> LETS KEEP THIS CLOSE TO TOP!


And remember the RULES


----------



## zemekone

and the dress code... :r


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> and the dress code... :r


You must of missed the memo last time...


----------



## soulskater

Herf update,

the pre-pre-herf on Thursday will be held at Poker's. Joker in Westminster will not be there... neither will Vinndog.

the pre-herf will be Friday at Zippys house as well as the main event.

Please remember: Keep anything that goes *BOOM* away from DRILL! That includes Pop Rocks and Coke, Mentos and Diet Coke or dry ice and a nearly empty bottle of Coke.

clothing is always mandatory, even for Zemekone. It is not however for Monica Bellucci, but since she called to tell me she wont make it this year, we dont have to worry. The rest of you should make an effort to look nice. I know that looking lke you do may be acceptable where you live and I understand that not everyone can be as good looking as most of us here that live in LA... so please try!

another thing, some of us may be wearing an article of clothing you may mistake for a skirt. *DO NOT MAKE THAT MISTAKE* It is a Lava Lava and it is worn by Samoan warriors. If you call it a skirt, were gonna get all Polynesain on you and cut your head off, well at the very least we will publicly humiliate you


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> the pre-pre-herf on Thursday will be held at Poker's. Joker in Westminster will not be there... neither will Vinndog.


A pre-pre-herf also being held in San Diego.
(Joker in Westminster will not be there... neither will Vinndog.)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75707



soulskater said:


> another thing, some of us may be wearing an article of clothing you may mistake for a skirt. *DO NOT MAKE THAT MISTAKE* It is a Lava Lava and it is worn by Samoan warriors. If you call it a skirt, were gonna get all Polynesain on you and cut your head off, *well at the very least we will publicly humiliate you*


Count on it even if you say nothing about the Lava Lava.


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> another thing, some of us may be wearing an article of clothing you may mistake for a skirt. *DO NOT MAKE THAT MISTAKE* It is a Lava Lava and it is worn by Samoan warriors. If you call it a skirt, were gonna get all Polynesain on you and cut your head off, well at the very least we will publicly humiliate you


Or maybe you guys will be lucky and I'll do my infamous "Basic Instinct" reinactment.....


----------



## poker

pnoon said:


> A pre-pre-herf also being held in San Diego.
> (Joker in Westminster will not be there... neither will Vinndog.)
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75707


STICK TO YOUR OWN THREAD!:r
damn herfthreadjackers


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> STICK TO YOUR OWN THREAD!:r
> damn herfthreadjackers


Yessir!
Sorry sir!

:tg


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Herf update,
> 
> the pre-pre-herf on Thursday will be held at Poker's. Joker in Westminster will not be there... neither will Vinndog.


Your worng Oh Tamale Man..BOTH JOKER AND VINNDOG willbe there....

and No I probably won't be wearing pants :tg


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> Your worng Oh Tamale Man..BOTH JOKER AND VINNDOG willbe there....
> 
> and No I probably won't be wearing pants :tg


No Rob, I am not wrong. Not to get all technical on you, considering you are only a teacher, try not to get lost.

Joker in Westminster is an immeterial, metaphysical entity that exist only in the mind of VinnDog. Let me try an explain. Joker in Westminster or J/W from now on, is not a real person. J/W is a person that through an honest mistake or plain stupiduty on the part of VinnDog (from now on V/D) he created on his own. J/W is immaterial in that the *idea* of J/W does not encompass physical space. J/W cannot be weighed, seen, touched or in any way *experienced* physically. The reality of J/W is epistemically attributed to V/D. What V/D confused for J/W, in reality is Poker in Gardena. Poker in Gardena continues to be Poker in Gardena regardless of what V/D choses to call him. V/D is NOT the Creator and architect of the universe, thus he and his actions still conform to the laws of the universe. He does not transcend. Thus, J/W not being a physical entity, being a creation of the mind(?) of V/D can only be where V/D's mind is. The mind, the universal mind is also an immeterial, metaphysical entity. You cannot crack open V/D's brain and see J/W there. So if V/D is not there there is a zero probabilaty that J/W will be there. If and I stress, *IF*, V/D makes an appearance then there is a high probabilaty that I will take him by the hand and walk V/D back to his vehicle (or bus stop).

hope this helped. feel free to ask any and all questions regarding these matters.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> No Rob, I am not wrong. Not to get all technical on you, considering you are only a teacher, try not to get lost.
> 
> Joker in Westminster is an immeterial, metaphysical entity that exist only in the mind of VinnDog. Let me try an explain. Joker in Westminster or J/W from now on, is not a real person. J/W is a person that through an honest mistake or plain stupiduty on the part of VinnDog (from now on V/D) he created on his own. J/W is immaterial in that the *idea* of J/W does not encompass physical space. J/W cannot be weighed, seen, touched or in any way *experienced* physically. The reality of J/W is epistemically attributed to V/D. What V/D confused for J/W, in reality is Poker in Gardena. Poker in Gardena continues to be Poker in Gardena regardless of what V/D choses to call him. V/D is NOT the Creator and architect of the universe, thus he and his actions still conform to the laws of the universe. He does not transcend. Thus, J/W not being a physical entity, being a creation of the mind(?) of V/D can only be where V/D's mind is. The mind, the universal mind is also an immeterial, metaphysical entity. You cannot crack open V/D's brain and see J/W there. So if V/D is not there there is a zero probabilaty that J/W will be there. If and I stress, *IF*, V/D makes an appearance then there is a high probabilaty that I will take him by the hand and walk V/D back to his vehicle (or bus stop).
> 
> hope this helped. feel free to ask any and all questions regarding these matters.


:r 
Great post, Jesse!


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> No Rob, I am not wrong. Not to get all technical on you, considering you are only a teacher, try not to get lost.
> 
> ..........
> 
> hope this helped. feel free to ask any and all questions regarding these matters.


Dear Jessie;

I'm still a little metaphysically confused. Since Rob won't be wearing any pants, could it be that Rob will get V/D if he would "Poker in Gardena (and) continues to ...... Poker in Gardena regardless........." ?

galaga in Sandy Eggo


----------



## BP22

:r 

Oh the anticipation of seeing Gerry in lingerie, Jessie in a dress and Rob with no pants.......again.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Dear Jessie;
> 
> I'm still a little metaphysically confused. Since Rob won't be wearing any pants, could it be that Rob will get V/D if he would "Poker in Gardena (and) continues to ...... Poker in Gardena regardless........." ?
> 
> galaga in Sandy Eggo


I think Rob will be safe if he stays off the bus...if not, all bets are off.


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> No Rob, I am not wrong. Not to get all technical on you, considering you are only a teacher, try not to get lost..


I am really sorry Jess, but *ALL* I can see is that stupid Screw Driver flying out the window of the :z

:r :r :r :r

Rob


----------



## soulskater

galaga said:


> Dear Jessie;
> 
> I'm still a little metaphysically confused. Since Rob won't be wearing any pants, could it be that Rob will get V/D if he would "Poker in Gardena (and) continues to ...... Poker in Gardena regardless........." ?
> 
> galaga in Sandy Eggo


well, there is a high probability that he will he if he's not wearing pants. the chances greatly increase if he has to Poker where it stinks... like El Monte.


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> I am really sorry Jess, but *ALL* I can see is that stupid Screw Driver flying out the window of the :z
> 
> :r :r :r :r
> 
> Rob


do you know what makes a diamond shine? its the facets. you see, i'm like a diamond. any way you turn me I shine.

BP21 1/2, you in trouble now!


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> BP21 1/2, you in trouble now!


:tg

Susan says Hi!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> :tg
> 
> Susan says Hi!!!


Susan as in prison Susan? How do you know Susan?


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Susan as in prison Susan? How do you know Susan?


:r (S)he gets around!


----------



## poker

Classic I tell ya, just classic LOL!!:r


----------



## soulskater

BP22 said:


> :tg
> 
> Susan says Hi!!!


I'm sure she does, Susan. I'm sure she does.


----------



## soulskater

gotta bring this back to the top


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> gotta bring this back to the top


one more time....


----------



## Bigwaved

Are we there yet?...


----------



## Hbooker

Well I hope you got a place at the cake for me again Soulskater
I will be there you can count on that.....

We ar planning on renting a van for the trip we may have a couple of our buddies and a midget for Kerry's collection (well everyone thinks hes one) 

I haven't given wayne "OPT" the option he comes or I kill him.. 
I dont know if "the Kid " will be able to get the time off work...
He turns 21 next month so that could be interesting...
see ya soon...
Mike


----------



## gorob23

Hbooker said:


> We ar planning on renting a van for the trip we may have a couple of our buddies see ya soon...
> Mike


Great a van full of Sac boy's :bx

Mike what day you guys rolling into town?:bl

Rob:w


----------



## Barrythevic

I dont know if "the Kid " will be able to get the time off work...
He turns 21 next month so that could be interesting...
see ya soon...
Mike[/QUOTE]

Hey Mike, your son is always welcome!:ss

Hope you have a fun ride down.


----------



## traveldude

soulskater said:


> gotta bring this back to the top


What he said, "back to the top" .


----------



## Lunch Box

....... Shut up Barry.......


----------



## Havanaaddict

Lunch Box said:


> ....... Shut up Barry.......


:r :r :r


----------



## Sean9689

Lunch Box said:


> ....... Shut up Barry.......


:r

I'm still "TBD" right now. I really want to come but still dunno.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I'm still "TBD" right now. I really want to come but still dunno.


Come on Pussy, just make the call :ss


----------



## Havanaaddict

CgarWyzrd said:


> Come on Pussy, just make the call :ss


Yeah you can leave the GF alone for a few days:ss :al


----------



## Bigwaved

CgarWyzrd said:


> Come on Pussy, just make the call :ss


:r How can he not come now?


----------



## soulskater

Hbooker said:


> Well I hope you got a place at the cake for me again Soulskater
> 
> Mike


 is the pope a nazi... of course there will be a place for you at the cake.

Carlos said "shut up Barry". :r

Sean, I really hope you can make it out this year!! Dont make me have to drive out to pick you up, like the way you picked me up for the LOL herf last year. wait... you didnt. if i miss with the left watch out for the right :bx


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Its coming..... OH YES... its coming 



BTW Jess, is the Pope really a Nazi???? :r


----------



## robmcd

i was hoping to make it to this one, but i'll be in brazil ... oh well, what's one less jew?


----------



## Barrythevic

robmcd said:


> i was hoping to make it to this one, but i'll be in brazil ... oh well, what's one less jew?


That would be Dave Jewless :r

Well the Klan will be happy, but we will miss you.


----------



## Lunch Box

Barrythevic said:


> That would be Dave Jewless :r
> 
> Well the Klan will be happy, but we will miss you.


Hey guys.... It's either all Jews at SoCal, or none..... you decide....


----------



## jdean33442

Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is a HERF? The only acronym I can think of is High Energy Radio Frequency and I don't think that's applicable here .

Just curious what every one is getting excited about since I live in Orange, Orange County.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

jdean33442 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is a HERF? The only acronym I can think of is High Energy Radio Frequency and I don't think that's applicable here .
> 
> Just curious what every one is getting excited about since I live in Orange, Orange County.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/glossary.php


----------



## Bigwaved

Is it June yet?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bigwaved said:


> Is it June yet?


Why? You have some sort of sick craving for the beat-down you're going to get when you get there? Its gonna be Vinn-Dog all over again brother!

:r


----------



## jdean33442

Thanks, I did a search on HERF but it came back with a few thousand posts to sift through.



LasciviousXXX said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/glossary.php


----------



## Sean9689

LasciviousXXX said:


> Why? You have some sort of sick craving for the beat-down you're going to get when you get there? Its gonna be Vinn-Dog all over again brother!
> 
> :r


Poor Dave, he better have all his references lined up.


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Why? You have some sort of sick craving for the beat-down you're going to get when you get there? Its gonna be Vinn-Dog all over again brother!
> 
> :r


S & M baby...


----------



## Bigwaved

Sean9689 said:


> Poor Dave, he better have all his references lined up.


I tried to use you, but they said only people who were attending would suffice... Speaking of which, are still standing them up?


----------



## soulskater

Bigwaved said:


> S & M baby...


Spaniards & Mexicans?

strange.


----------



## soulskater

Lunch Box said:


> Hey guys.... It's either all Jews at SoCal, or none..... you decide....


hurrumph!


----------



## j6ppc

soulskater said:


> hurrumph!


Kol beseder I'll be there


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Spaniards & Mexicans?
> 
> strange.


Yeah, he's weird like that Jess.... when he gets there make sure you give him a *proper* PPP welcome :tu


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Why? You have some sort of sick craving for the beat-down you're going to get when you get there? Its gonna be Vinn-Dog all over again brother!
> 
> :r


hey Spanky, stop acting like that yippy little dog jumping alll over the Big Dog's bawls. Dave has nothing to worry about. You on the other hand are treading on thin ice. When its your herf, you can threaten the beat down but since its not SHUT UP

you upright walking monkey... and stand up when im talking to you. Oh wait... you are. Ne'er mind.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> hey Spanky, stop acting like that yippy little dog jumping alll over the Big Dog's bawls. Dave has nothing to worry about. You on the other hand are treading on thin ice. When its your herf, you can threaten the beat down but since its not SHUT UP
> 
> you upright walking monkey... and stand up when im talking to you. Oh wait... you are. Ne'er mind.


:r
That reminds me. Bring a milk crate for Dustin to stand on.


----------



## j6ppc

Huh? Huh? Are we there yet? Huh?


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> hey Spanky, stop acting like that yippy little dog jumping alll over the Big Dog's bawls. Dave has nothing to worry about. You on the other hand are treading on thin ice. When its your herf, you can threaten the beat down but since its not SHUT UP
> 
> you upright walking monkey... and stand up when im talking to you. Oh wait... you are. Ne'er mind.












That's all Folks!


----------



## Smoked

What is the exact address that this is at?


----------



## Ralphanator

Smoked said:


> What is the exact address that this is at?


If you Don't know the address Stay Home!


----------



## Ralphanator

Lunch Box said:


> Hey guys.... It's either all Jews at SoCal, or none..... you decide....


Hey Lunch Box you Forgot The F***ing ****!


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> I have to make this one...


Me Too !!!!


----------



## Smoked

Ralphanator said:


> If you Don't know the address Stay Home!


I didn't realize that this was an invite only deal but still.. no need to be a dick about it.


----------



## Ralphanator

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that this was an invite only deal but still.. no need to be a dick about it.


:r FRESH MEAT!!


----------



## soulskater

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that this was an invite only deal but still.. no need to be a dick about it.


if this is how youre taking this now, you'd really hate showing up to our herf.

hey Ralph, 'sup homeboy!


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> if this is how youre taking this now, you'd really hate showing up to our herf.


This year's VinnDog, Jesse?


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> if this is how youre taking this now, you'd really hate showing up to our herf.
> 
> hey Ralph, 'sup homeboy!


Hey My Brother I'm just doing some Pre Herf RECON!!

I Love the Smell of Fresh Meat in the Morning it Smells Like Victory!!


----------



## Lunch Box

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that this was an invite only deal but still.. no need to be a dick about it.


Hmmmmm..... ah, here you go:


----------



## seagarsmoker

Ralphanator said:


> Hey My Brother I'm just doing some Pre Herf RECON!!
> 
> I Love the Smell of Fresh Meat in the Morning it Smells Like Victory!!


:r


----------



## Smoked

So I take it that I am not invited.


----------



## soulskater

Smoked said:


> So I take it that I am not invited.


maybe you should sit this one out. if Ralph's reply got you a little bent then having it all day in person from Ralph, Nate, Carlos, Carlton and...???? Oh, yeah, ME would be too much for you.

ask anybody who has ever been to any of our herfs or even our weekly gatherings at Poker's Patio. We are very relentless and if you have thin skin it will be exploited. We are like sharks in that once we smell blood, you are done, and much like wolves we hunt in packs. But more than anything else we are impervious to anything anybody has to say about us and that is what ultimately damages your psyche to such an extent that you will end up as nothing more than an empty shell of a man. Hollow and filled with a void that is so cavernous and so vacuous that all the dark matter in the universe would shudder at the concept of such emptiness. It may take years for you to recover from such devistation.

Sadly, you may not ever recover. From that day forward your perception of the material world would change forever. Your senses would be dulled. All you eat would be bland, all the colors will be muted, all sounds will be muffled. Your entire world will be in shades of grey.

i am doing this for your own well being.

you are not invited.


----------



## SD Beerman

Elloquence...


----------



## The Pict

Rough talk from a guy in a sundress.


----------



## soulskater

The Pict said:


> Rough talk from a guy in a sundress.


you need to stop looking at me in that manner. dont make me pull up my skirt, grap my gun and pistol-whip you while i make you say my name so loud the neighbors from five blocks away will know who rocks your world.

besides, what i wear in no way has any relevence with what i am saying. in fact, it is even more impressive that i can wear a skirt in public and still rock your sesame street logic. You see, rough talk is rough talk regardless what is being worn when its being said. not that it's any of your business, i wear my Lava Lava skirts out in public not while handing out e-kicks to the posterior.


----------



## Smoked

I see how it is now ****ers and once you guys are done sucking each others rectums just let me know and I will get a crow bar and pry your tongue off of my nuts you goat raping uncle ****ers.


----------



## Smoked

Now that was funny!

:ss


----------



## gabebdog1

bwaaaa hhahahahhah dude ya dont know what your getting yourself into :al


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Smoked said:


> Now that was funny!
> 
> :ss


Actually, it wasn't funny at all. It's sad really! A person, new to the board, acts like a petulant child because someone pokes a little good humored fun at him.

We have a lot of fun at our annual get together. Too bad you can't be there.

Maybe next year you will have grown up enough to join us. I hope.

:fu


----------



## Smoked

It was meant as a joke and not as an insult. After actually reading through this thread it seemed that you guys were the type that could appreciate my type of humor. Then again it is Friday night and I am a few Bourbons deep. I'll let this thread be so I don't get myself banned but you guys have fun. Once again, it was supposed to be funny.


----------



## soulskater

Smoked said:


> It was meant as a joke and not as an insult. After actually reading through this thread it seemed that you guys were the type that could appreciate my type of humor. Then again it is Friday night and I am a few Bourbons deep. I'll let this thread be so I don't get myself banned but you guys have fun. Once again, it was supposed to be funny.


it was supposed to be funny? why? because you didnt have the ovaries to spell out a bad word? if you had actually read throught this thread you would have realised that we dont need to drop "F" bombs to be funny. This isnt high school. Just becasue it was _supposed_ to be funny, does not mean that _was_ funny. Like the philosopher David Hume said, "you cant get an _ought_ from an _is_.

besides, what does "my type of humor" mean. there arent types of humor, only humor. if it is funny, we can appreciate it. humor is transcendent. maybe you meant that there are two types of humor, good and bad. if that is the case then your type of humor is bad and had you read throught his thread you wouldve realised that we dont like _that type_ of humor.

lastly. going to the "maybe I'm an un-funny drunk" card was plain dumb. there was a guy at last years SoCal Herf that drank half a bottle of Glenfiddich and was STILL FUNNY. the only reason he only drank half the bottle was because it was only half full when he started drinking it. not to mention that I had... uh... I mean, he had been drinking mojitos earlier in the day.

Farva, your shennanigans suck. our shennanigans are funny. have fun with your goats at your First Annual Simi Valley Herf and Petting Zoo.

SoCal. Its the Cadillac of herfs.

-peas


----------



## Navydoc

Got any room left for a new guy?


----------



## pnoon

Navydoc said:


> Got any room left for a new guy?


As long as you have your 5 references.


----------



## soulskater

you were supposed to come out last year.

i guess we can make room for you

:ss


----------



## IHT

i just want to attend the Yugo of herfs. :tu 

gonna miss this one this year. i'll try to get something in the mail to poker for the charity auction though.

edit: is that a "busey" post siting?


----------



## Deem

Navydoc said:


> Got any room left for a new guy?


Might even save you a seat in the shade, Paul.....but then again you're used to the heat :gn


----------



## Lunch Box

Smoked said:


> Now that was funny!
> 
> :ss


Smoked has just been "smoked"!!!!!!

-Now that.... is funny.....


----------



## MoTheMan

pnoon said:


> As long as you have your 5 references.


Paul, you've got 5 references from me! I'm sure you're welcome to the patio anytime.

Oh, and BTW, welcome back from Afghanistan Bro'! :tu :ss


----------



## MoTheMan

soulskater said:


> maybe you should sit this one out. if Ralph's reply got you a little bent then having it all day in person from Ralph, Nate, Carlos, Carlton and...???? Oh, yeah, ME would be too much for you.
> 
> ask anybody who has ever been to any of our herfs or even our weekly gatherings at Poker's Patio. We are very relentless and if you have thin skin it will be exploited. We are like sharks in that once we smell blood, you are done, and much like wolves we hunt in packs. But more than anything else we are impervious to anything anybody has to say about us and that is what ultimately damages your psyche to such an extent that you will end up as nothing more than an empty shell of a man. Hollow and filled with a void that is so cavernous and so vacuous that all the dark matter in the universe would shudder at the concept of such emptiness. It may take years for you to recover from such devistation.
> 
> Sadly, you may not ever recover. From that day forward your perception of the material world would change forever. Your senses would be dulled. All you eat would be bland, all the colors will be muted, all sounds will be muffled. Your entire world will be in shades of grey.
> 
> i am doing this for your own well being.
> 
> you are not invited.


YEAH!

First time I met the Posse (July '03), I thought, "Holy cow! These guys can be intense.
.
.
.
But they're more bark than bite!!!"  

Figured they're cigar lovers like me . . . that's why they're here. So I passed out some Punch Cigarritos, a couple of Siglo VI's (just released), and a small assortment of DC's to share. Figured it was my way (as a newbie to the group) of saying "Hi".

Have thought of them as brothers ever since.

Oh, BTW, I'd never argue with anyone from the Posse :sb , *NO MATTER HOW RIGHT I THOUGHT I WAS*. I will probably lose!!!


----------



## CgarWyzrd

IHT said:


> i just want to attend the Yugo of herfs. :tu
> 
> gonna miss this one this year. i'll try to get something in the mail to poker for the charity auction though.
> 
> edit: is that a "busey" post siting?


What's up Biatch, why you aint comin'. Were we a little rough on you last time?:w

Hope to see ya next year.

Da Buse


----------



## Havanaaddict

Navydoc said:


> Got any room left for a new guy?


Paul you know you are welcome and we would love to have you here!!!
We have lots of good wine to drink:al


----------



## drill

jdean33442 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is a HERF? The only acronym I can think of is High Energy Radio Frequency and I don't think that's applicable here .
> 
> Just curious what every one is getting excited about since I live in Orange, Orange County.


-------------------------
Have Everyone Ready with Firearms!

 

k


----------



## drill

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that this was an invite only deal but still.. no need to be a dick about it.


-------------------
naw dude you got it all wrong they aint being dicks about it they just being their regular selfs!

and lmao a dustin been drinkin the juice bro?

lol

k


----------



## drill

Navydoc said:


> Got any room left for a new guy?


Yes,
you are welcome bro

k


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

jdean33442 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what exactly is a HERF? The only acronym I can think of is High Energy Radio Frequency and I don't think that's applicable here .


*H*azards of *E*lectromagnetic *R*adiation to *F*uel.

To make a long story short, it means don't use your cell phone while sitting behind pnoon!


----------



## pnoon

GOAT LOCKER said:


> *H*azards of *E*lectromagnetic *R*adiation to *F*uel.
> 
> To make a long story short, it means don't use your cell phone while sitting behind pnoon!


:tg :c


----------



## LasciviousXXX

drill said:


> and lmao a dustin been drinkin the juice bro?
> 
> lol
> 
> k


Well, I've been drinking my milk and I think I've actually shrank instead of grown... eh... what do you do? How bout this, I'll bring you some ammunition and you can bring me some of those shoes with the lifts in 'em. 

Jess, big dog/little dog analogy might work but I think it only fair to mention that in that scenario the big dog is a little slower and all brute force... no brains, so that might not work out so well for you bro. Also, I don't know how well trying to run would work in your Lava Lava :tu


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well, I've been drinking my milk and I think I've actually shrank instead of grown... eh... what do you do? How bout this, I'll bring you some ammunition and you can bring me some of those shoes with the lifts in 'em.
> 
> Jess, big dog/little dog analogy might work but I think it only fair to mention that in that scenario the big dog is a little slower and all brute force... no brains, so that might not work out so well for you bro. Also, I don't know how well trying to run would work in your Lava Lava :tu


Big dog anology works just fine. The plain fact that you are trying to psychoanalyze the anthropomorphic quality of cartoon characters proves it.

BTW, the past participle of shrink is shrunk not shrank. If you would have said "...I shrank..." it would have been fine but using the "I've actually..." requires the use of "shrunk".

lastly, why would I want to run in my Lava Lava instead of standing around with a cigar and an adult beverage?

:ss :ss :ss

cant hardly wait for this!!!!!!

see y'all soon


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Big dog anology works just fine. The plain fact that you are trying to psychoanalyze the anthropomorphic quality of cartoon characters proves it.


Well the fact that the doggies talked in that cartoon kind of assigns it human qualities all by itself.... but I'll let you have that one



Soulskater said:


> BTW, the past participle of shrink is shrunk not shrank. If you would have said "...I shrank..." it would have been fine but using the "I've actually..." requires the use of "shrunk".
> 
> lastly, why would I want to run in my Lava Lava instead of standing around with a cigar and an adult beverage?
> 
> :ss :ss :ss
> 
> cant hardly wait for this!!!!!!
> 
> see y'all soon


Thanks for the grammar lesson bro, I'll remember it when you're drunk during the auction again and on the verge of tears because someone outbid you on those elusive Ninfa's/Epicur's/Naturales/whatever 

Remember, just because you *can* drink copious amounts of Jameson in your mini-Lava Lava doesn't mean you *should* :w

By the way, can't wait to HERF with you too bro.


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well, I've been drinking my milk and I think I've actually shrank instead of grown... eh... what do you do? How bout this, I'll bring you some ammunition and _*you can bring me some of those shoes with the lifts in 'em. *_
> 
> Jess, big dog/little dog analogy might work but I think it only fair to mention that in that scenario the big dog is a little slower and all brute force... no brains, so that might not work out so well for you bro. Also, I don't know how well trying to run would work in your Lava Lava :tu


You talking about those cool "Fish in the heel" Huggy Bear specials?


----------



## soulskater

Dustin, are you so obtuse that you have to respond to my comments with your silly non sequiturs?



> Thanks for the grammar lesson bro, I'll remember it when you're drunk during the auction again and on the verge of tears because someone outbid you on those elusive Ninfa's/Epicur's/Naturales/whatever


what does my ESL lesson have to do with the Herf, the auction or Grandes de España?

first you said



> Also, I don't know how well trying to run would work in your Lava Lava


I asked you why I would be running, you replied with...



> Remember, just because you can drink copious amounts of Jameson in your mini-Lava Lava doesn't mean you should


what? are you that daft?

nevermind. Just stop acting like youre something other than an invitee, that you can authorize or inforce any sort of smack down or that you are anything other than a loss prevention agent for Toys R Us. Just keep your head down before you get un-invited. No pun intended.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Dustin, are you so obtuse that you have to respond to my comments with your silly non sequiturs?


Well... actually yes Jess... see that's called humor. Its when someone says something witty and possibly funny that you can't refute, so then you turn the tables back on them and give them a little shit back. Obviously I can't take back my grammatical slip so instead of admitting defeat I turn it around and bring up a humorous event that happend at last year's event.... see... that's humor 

Oh and thanks for the clarification on the smokes being Grande Espana's.. I'll bring you one this year.



soulskater said:


> I asked you why I would be running


Well because if you're going to put the smackdown on the little dog you're either going to need to borrow ammunition from Kerry or be able to get close enough to grab me, which I'm sure is difficult in the Lava Lava

And just to be clear, I get a HUGE employee discount a Toys-R-Us bro. I know you're jealous because I get all the cool action figures before you but don't worry, one of these days you might get your background cleared up enough to get hired.


----------



## poker

....obviously, SoCal has started early lol


----------



## BP22

Good times...the only problem is I have keep looking up words :r

o


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well... actually yes Jess... see that's called humor. Its when someone says something witty and possibly funny that you can't refute, so then you turn the tables back on them and give them a little shit back. Obviously I can't take back my grammatical slip so instead of admitting defeat I turn it around and bring up a humorous event that happend at last year's event.... see... that's humor
> 
> Oh and thanks for the clarification on the smokes being Grande Espana's.. I'll bring you one this year.
> 
> Well because if you're going to put the smackdown on the little dog you're either going to need to borrow ammunition from Kerry or be able to get close enough to grab me, which I'm sure is difficult in the Lava Lava
> 
> And just to be clear, I get a HUGE employee discount a Toys-R-Us bro. I know you're jealous because I get all the cool action figures before you but don't worry, one of these days you might get your background cleared up enough to get hired.


Dear Spanky,

Your stupidity knows no bounds. I never said I would put the smackdown on you or anybody else. You need to pay attention, but you should've been paying attention from the very beginning.

There is nothing witty nor funny about what you have said therefore it is not humurous. You have failed. Again.

I can unerstand you trying to make up things to TRY and be funny. You cant refute anything I have said directly so you have to make up stuff because ultimately you just want try and give me a "little shit back". Why, one may ask? Its because I have hurt your ego, and you have to be a MAN and stick up for yourself. Don't worry Spanky, this will be the last time I make fun of you.

just for your info, its much funnier to point something out about a person and exploit that then to make stuff up. seriously, there is plenty about me to make fun of that you dont have to make up.

let me give you an example...

lets take your 'stache for example. It's not the manliest mustache around, I could say...

Hey Dustin, nice mustache. Is it to make you look like your gramma?

Hey Dustin, nice pubic hair mustache, does your Dungeons and Dragons crew have one too.

Hey Dustin, nice mustache. I'm glad you finally hit puberty.

Hey Dustin, you been drinking your Ovaltine, huh!

Or your haircut.

Hey Dustin... othercuts? supercuts?

Hey Dustin, Max Headroom called, he wants his hairdo back.

Oh snap, its Dustin. I thought it was one of those dudes from the LPGA.

I can even mix it up...

Does the barber sit you on a booster seat?

If you want to be repsected as a man, dont have the haircut of a 9 year old boy.

No hard feelings... just wanna help you out a little on your comedy.


----------



## gabebdog1

:r o :r o o god I miss you guys


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Dear Spanky,
> 
> No hard feelings... just wanna help you out a little on your comedy.


Dear Jess,

I bow to the master of all witt, stinging sarcasm, and funny quips. Thanks for the help on the comedy routine, I think with more practice and hopefully more ovaltine I will finally be ready for SoCal VIII.

And with that I leave you with this image.............

See you in Westminster


----------



## galaga

Looks like you got the black azz Jess......


----------



## soulskater

galaga said:


> Looks like you got the black azz Jess......


no, thats Jimmy. I at least had the decency not to drop my skivvies


----------



## j6ppc

Rough crowd


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> no, thats Jimmy. I at least had the decency not to drop my skivvies


I can certainly see why you're the Supermodel Genius and he ain't... :ss

You can get get back in here anytime shorty...tag team


----------



## soulskater

galaga said:


> I can certainly see why you're the Supermodel Genius and he ain't... :ss
> 
> You can get get back in here anytime shorty...tag team


that and my devastatingly good looks.


----------



## IamLoki

OMG! I'm in that picture! :hn



poker said:


> Blast from the past...
> 
> *SoCal 1* almost 8 years ago!
> 
> We've come a long way since then baby!


----------



## soulskater

IamLoki said:


> OMG! I'm in that picture! :hn


Alex, i thought i read an article in the Weekly World News about you being dead. A Pop Rocks and Coke accident....? 

Are you gonna make it this year?


----------



## IamLoki

Only a coma my friend.

Don't know if my references are good any more, but if they are I'm planning to go to the patio at least. It's about time we had this on a day other than on the 4th of July or 4th weekend.



soulskater said:


> Alex, i thought i read an article in the Weekly World News about you being dead. A Pop Rocks and Coke accident....?
> 
> Are you gonna make it this year?


----------



## Ralphanator

IamLoki said:


> Only a coma my friend.
> 
> Don't know if my references are good any more, but if they are I'm planning to go to the patio at least. It's about time we had this on a day other than on the 4th of July or 4th weekend.


YO Alex no excuses this year!! So Cal Ocho Does not fall on your anniversary!!
I hope you can make it it's been a long time!


----------



## Deem

IamLoki said:


> Only a coma my friend.
> 
> Don't know if my references are good any more, but if they are I'm planning to go to the patio at least. It's about time we had this on a day other than on the 4th of July or 4th weekend.


Yea Alex formally known as Hemitec hee hee.
You better make it. We haven't talked for awhile:ss


----------



## IamLoki

Too long my brother from another mother!



Ralphanator said:


> YO Alex no excuses this year!! So Cal Ocho Does not fall on your anniversary!!
> I hope you can make it it's been a long time!


----------



## IamLoki

Yo Deem! Let's have a smoke sometime. It's been a while. Daughter in law leaves this Saturday to join my Son in NM. Gonna have a lot of free time!



Deem said:


> Yea Alex formally known as Hemitec hee hee.
> You better make it. We haven't talked for awhile:ss


----------



## Deem

IamLoki said:


> Yo Deem! Let's have a smoke sometime. It's been a while. Daughter in law leaves this Saturday to join my Son in NM. Gonna have a lot of free time!


Maybe we can grab Ralphie...like old times
now where is that shepdog?


----------



## IamLoki

True! Shepdog = MIA. Now that'd be fun. You, me and Ralphie!

BTW where have you been Ralph?



Deem said:


> Maybe we can grab Ralphie...like old times
> now where is that shepdog?


----------



## Ralphanator

LasciviousXXX said:


> Dear Jess,
> 
> I bow to the master of all witt, stinging sarcasm, and funny quips. Thanks for the help on the comedy routine, I think with more practice and hopefully more ovaltine I will finally be ready for SoCal VIII.
> 
> And with that I leave you with this image.............
> 
> See you in Westminster


BTW that Picture was shot in IMAX!!


----------



## Ralphanator

IamLoki said:


> True! Shepdog = MIA. Now that'd be fun. You, me and Ralphie!
> 
> BTW where have you been Ralph?


Hey Alex I been spending a lot of time at Home with Mama!! So why don't you show up! do you have the Shepdogs number?? I haven't seen him in a few years! and you a few more!!


----------



## IamLoki

You need an Imax screen for that shot! Sheeeez! 



Ralphanator said:


> BTW that Picture was shot in IMAX!!


----------



## IamLoki

No contact info for Jim at all. Missed you the past few times at the patio last year.



Ralphanator said:


> Hey Alex I been spending a lot of time at Home with Mama!! So why don't you show up! do you have the Shepdogs number?? I haven't seen him in a few years! and you a few more!!


----------



## Ralphanator

Loooks like this thread is making Weeeeeeeeee B B B B B B B B'S


----------



## poker

Ralphy, make more sleepy balls :tu LOL


----------



## Lunch Box

fundio.....


----------



## Ralphanator

poker said:


> Ralphy, make more sleepy balls :tu LOL


Anytime Kelly Just LMK...BTW there leepy Balls!!


----------



## Lunch Box

Ralphanator said:


> Anytime Kelly Just LMK...BTW there leepy Balls!!


Dude.... leepy balls with those mad chilli beans you made.... you'd be knocked out for weeks!


----------



## Ralphanator

Lunch Box said:


> Dude.... leepy balls with those mad chilli beans you made.... you'd be knocked out for weeks!


Thats a Great Combo the leepy Balls make you leepy and the Chili Beans give you Mad Gas so when you get leepy your Farting will wake your Ass UP!:tu


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> Thats a Great Combo the leepy Balls make you leepy and the Chili Beans give you Mad Gas so when you get leepy your Farting will wake your Ass UP!:tu


lets not talk about it, lets just get it done!


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> lets not talk about it, lets just get it done!


In the words of Nate, "SIMON"....


----------



## Da Klugs

For those of you who have not attended Socal... one timer here. (They said I could come back if I got 10 references this year).....

It's a great time with a great group of interesting fellow lovers of the leaf. I think some of them love to snort draino as well.

If you are a first timer, expect some good natured ribbing. Might not seem good natured at the time but give em the benefit of the doubt as most of the ribbers are gigantic piles of smoking man meat and could wash you down with a mohito or 2. (Did I say that out loud?)

You need to go just to see Dustin standing next to Jessie.... Moon Midget!


----------



## BP22

Da Klugs said:


> but give em the benefit of the doubt as most of the ribbers are gigantic piles of smoking man meat... (Did I say that out loud?)


I just spit my iced coffee onto my monitor!!! :r


----------



## Ralphanator

SMOKING MAN MEAT


----------



## BigVito

:tu


Ralphanator said:


> SMOKING MAN MEAT


----------



## gabebdog1

woo hooo this is coming up quick :ss... dave man I wish you could make this already got your DR pepper ordered


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> SMOKING MAN MEAT


i think i threw up in my mouth


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> You need to go just to see Dustin standing next to Jessie.... Moon Midget!


It is quite a sight to behold actually..... :r

No seriously Jess is a GREAT BOTL and you'll be rolling on the ground laughing all day at his hijinks... unless of course you are the target of his hijinks LOL


----------



## Sean9689

:r Memories you don't quite want to remember.


----------



## cigarflip

Sean9689 said:


> :r Memories you don't quite want to remember.


Get your ass back to Socal so you can collect more memories.


----------



## chibnkr

cigarflip said:


> Get your ass back to Socal so you can collect more memories.


Man, I wish I could attend this year...but with a six month old kid personal travel has been and continues to be difficult. It always sounds like a great time, though!


----------



## zemekone

top this ish...


----------



## cigarflip

zemekone said:


> top this ish...


You won't have to travel far for this one Gerry!


----------



## Bigwaved

Are we there yet?


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Are we there yet?


Dave is possessed by Booker.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Dave is possessed by Booker.


Then I should have typed this:

:alR w3 th3r y3t? :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

So, is there anything shaking pre pre herf besides the Sandy Eggo boys' little dust-up?


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> So, is there anything shaking pre pre herf besides the Sandy Eggo boys' little dust-up?


Check with Jon for Wednesday. He may have some bacon for you...


----------



## drill

LasciviousXXX said:


> So, is there anything shaking pre pre herf besides the Sandy Eggo boys' little dust-up?


I'm coming in on monday or early tuesday prior
and taking a little mini herf trip fer a few days before the festivities 
you are welcome to come along or meet up if you would like too

k


----------



## LasciviousXXX

drill said:


> I'm coming in on monday or early tuesday prior
> and taking a little mini herf trip fer a few days before the festivities
> you are welcome to come along or meet up if you would like too
> 
> k


Sounds like a plan Kerry!! I'll bring the milk :r

Seriously though, I fly in Thurs morning but might be willing to change my flight reservations if something looked interesting.


----------



## gabebdog1

man you guys are making want to call in sick wens, thurs, and fri, to get in on all the pre herfs


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Dude, Gabe you know you want to do it... but remember what happened last year when you tried to do that LOL.


----------



## j6ppc

The Wednesday thing should not require you to miss work unless of course vodka and fruit loops are involved Gabe...


----------



## poker

fruit loops suck. Capt'n Crunch rules LOL


----------



## montecristo#2

poker said:


> fruit loops suck. Capt'n Crunch rules LOL


Only Capt'n Crunch with Crunch Berries!!!! Without, it just doesn't taste right!

 :r


----------



## gabebdog1

capt crunch is for babies all the big kids eat apple jacks


----------



## poker

gabebdog1 said:


> capt crunch is for babies all the big kids eat apple jacks


Im not a big fat kid:r


----------



## Deem

chibnkr said:


> Man, I wish I could attend this year...but with a six month old kid personal travel has been and continues to be difficult. It always sounds like a great time, though!


Mike, sorry you won't be there.


----------



## soulskater

Dudes, its all about Frosted Flakes. You guys are merely arguing for second place!


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> Dudes, its all about Frosted Flakes. You guys are merely arguing for second place!


If Tony's not on the box,.... you best kick rocks......


----------



## gabebdog1

poker said:


> Im not a big fat kid:r


saw this :c ....dont make me go key your car


----------



## poker

gabebdog1 said:


> saw this :c ....dont make me go key your car


Saw this. Dont force me to ask RobW to give you his green dolphin shorts


----------



## gabebdog1

bump..... dont miss this everyone there some good stuff planed


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> Saw this. Dont force me to ask RobW to give you his green dolphin shorts


He was giving his shorts last night to everybody at Rod's herf. You missed out on a great one Kelly. Rob's new name is Mr. George T. Staggs.:r


----------



## Aielo

soulskater said:


> Dudes, its all about Frosted Flakes. You guys are merely arguing for second place!





Lunch Box said:


> If Tony's not on the box,.... you best kick rocks......


Damn straight.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Can't wait for this... seriously, if any of you are still on the fence don't miss out on this one... Its EPIC!


----------



## j6ppc

Are we there yet???


----------



## croatan

j6ppc said:


> Are we there yet???


Getting so close I can almost taste the next-day cigar flavor in my mouth


----------



## zemekone

top


----------



## hikari

Wow its that time a year again already.

Time flys.

Will try to iron out some things and make it again this year.

I'll try not to be the first one to show up again lol....


----------



## soulskater

all you Suzy's better get your long dresses out, it may get a little windy


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> all you Suzy's better get your long dresses out, it may get a little windy


We knew that as soon as poon said he was coming.


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> We knew that as soon as poon said he was coming.


:tg

I get NO love.


----------



## montecristo#2

Who would be the best person to PM about some addresses?

I want to start looking for hotels close to the herfs.

I would most likely be attending the Friday night pre-herf and the main bash on Saturday.


----------



## pnoon

The main event is in Westminster and I believe the Friday pre-herf is in Gardena.

Tons of places to stay. Are you driving down? Flying ? Into where? Renting a car?

You should take an extra day, come on Thursday and join the southward trek to the S.H.I.T herf.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> I get NO love.


Find a muskrat...


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> The main event is in Westminster and I believe the Friday pre-herf is in Gardena.
> 
> Tons of places to stay. Are you driving down? Flying ? Into where? Renting a car?
> 
> You should take an extra day, come on Thursday and join the southward trek to the S.H.I.T herf.


Right now I am set to fly into long beach, I had a free ticket I needed to use and had to book it a couple of months ago before the ticket expired. I should have booked it for Thursday, but didn't know about the pre-pre-S.H.I.T herf at that time and can't change it now.

I am planning on renting a car and wanted to find a hotel as close to the herfs as possible. Basically, so I don't have to drive far after smoking too much.  :ss

If I wanted to grab some addresses so I could start mapping it out, would Poker be the best person to ask?


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> If I wanted to grab some addresses so I could start mapping it out, would Poker be the best person to ask?


Yep - shoot him a PM.


----------



## soulskater

maybe you can contact that guy that started this thread, he may know something. 

holla at a playa.


----------



## Ralphanator

montecristo#2 said:


> Who would be the best person to PM about some addresses?
> 
> I want to start looking for hotels close to the herfs.
> 
> I would most likely be attending the Friday night pre-herf and the main bash on Saturday.


I was thinking if you don't know the Address......awwwwwwwwwww Nevermind. :r


----------



## montecristo#2

soulskater said:


> maybe you can contact that guy that started this thread, he may know something.
> 
> holla at a playa.


I guess I never thought about that.  :r

Good idea, who started this thread again?  :r

PM sent



Ralphanator said:


> I was thinking if you don't know the Address......awwwwwwwwwww Nevermind.


My parents keep threatening to move for that very same reason! :r


----------



## soulskater

if you guys need any info, feel free to send a pm or email me

[email protected]

looking forward to meeting all you new guys and hanging with the old guys... even the old new guys... or is it new old guys?

ne'er mind


----------



## soulskater

to the top


----------



## Bigwaved

Gettin' there...slowly.


----------



## zemekone

top...

:r


----------



## Lunch Box

zemekone said:


> top...


----------



## j6ppc

zemekone said:


> top...
> 
> :r


So I see you are bringing the special stuff Gerry 
:r:r


----------



## King James

j6ppc said:


> So I see you are bringing the special stuff Gerry
> :r:r


he really goes all out to make sure his pals receive the very best.... your generosity is hard to match Gerry


----------



## croatan

King James said:


> he really goes all out to make sure his pals receive the very best.... your generosity is hard to match Gerry


:r
He told me on IM a week or so ago that he was brining something he thought I hadn't smoke before...


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> :r
> He told me on IM a week or so ago that he was brining something he thought I hadn't smoke before...


:r...


----------



## BP22

croatan said:


> :r
> He told me on IM a week or so ago that he was brining something he thought I hadn't smoke before...


You may want to be careful with that one if he is wearing his lingerie again...


----------



## soulskater

Dear Susan,

After checking our records it appears that your invite has been withdrawn. Please check again next year.

Thanks,
jesse


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> Dear Susan,
> 
> After checking our records it appears that your invite has been withdrawn. Please check again next year.
> 
> Thanks,
> jesse


"Susan" was so last year...


----------



## soulskater

BP22 said:


> "Susan" was so last year...


----------



## montecristo#2

BUMP

Less than two weeks!

Just booked the hotel, now all I need is a rental car.


----------



## montecristo#2

Is it too early to start packing the otterbox? :r :r

Anyone else starting to put together a list of what they are going to bring? :r

I think I might need to bring an extra tupperdor to restock the 15 count otterbox for Saturday.


----------



## Bigwaved

montecristo#2 said:


> Is it too early to start packing the otterbox? :r :r
> 
> Anyone else starting to put together a list of what they are going to bring? :r
> 
> I think I might need to bring an extra tupperdor to restock the 15 count otterbox for Saturday.


Are you planning a drive by only?


----------



## montecristo#2

Bigwaved said:


> Are you planning a drive by only?


I have a feeling 15 cigars for two days is not going to cover it. :ss :r

Plus, I am not convinced my 15 count otterbox will hold 15 cigars. :c :r

Will need to restock after Friday night!


----------



## zemekone

FUKK!... i was talking to jon and realized that this is next week! :r


----------



## cigarflip

montecristo#2 said:


> Is it too early to start packing the otterbox? :r :r
> 
> Anyone else starting to put together a list of what they are going to bring? :r
> 
> I think I might need to bring an extra tupperdor to restock the 15 count otterbox for Saturday.


Just bring your 15 cigars. Don't forget to bring a lot of cash though. Between the raffle and the auction, you will have more smokes than what you started with.


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> Just bring your 15 cigars. Don't forget to bring a lot of cash though. *Between the raffle and the auction*, you will have more smokes than what you started with.


Raffle = $$$
Auction = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## montecristo#2

cigarflip said:


> Just bring your 15 cigars. Don't forget to bring a lot of cash though. Between the raffle and the auction, you will have more smokes than what you started with.





pnoon said:


> Raffle = $$$
> Auction = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


raffle? 

auction?


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> Raffle = $$$
> Auction = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


:r

This year I am bringing more than $38!!!


----------



## BP22

montecristo#2 said:


> raffle?
> 
> auction?


Just bring money...lots of it. Oh yeah and they accept checks too.


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> raffle?
> 
> auction?


The herf raises money for a different local charity each year.

There is a raffle with various cigar, liquor and other prizes donated from the attending and non-attending members.
The auction is seeded with donations from BOTL as well. Some old and rare stuff, too. Very entertaining.

You are welcome to make a donation but it is by no means required.


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> You are welcome to make a donation but it is by no means required.


You mean I could have just sent money? "Doh!"

What charity is it going for this year?

It so sucks for me that I'm missing this.


----------



## j6ppc

tip tap
tip tap
counting the days


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> FUKK!... i was talking to jon and realized that this is next week! :r


It is right around the corner!


----------



## Bigwaved

12stones said:


> You mean I could have just sent money? "Doh!"
> 
> What charity is it going for this year?
> 
> It so sucks for me that I'm missing this.


Come on! Catch up, buddy...


----------



## gorob23

BP22 said:


> :r
> 
> This year I am bringing more than $38!!!


I bid ONE Dowalla


----------



## poker

Although I am not exactly sure which charity will recieve the money this year, I am pretty confident that it will involve families of the local law enforcement


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> Although I am not exactly sure which charity will recieve the money this year, I am pretty confident that it will involve families of the local law enforcement


This portion of the herf is not mentioned much but we raised $10K for a local charity last year. This is all about friendship among cigar brothers but it is truly amazing how generous people can be. I always say the cigar brothers are the most generous group of people I've ever been associated with and I am truly fortunate to be a part of it.

So Kelly, are we pre-pre-pre-herfing Wednesday? I heard Rob's computer needs to be repaired.:r


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> This portion of the herf is not mentioned much but we raised $10K for a local charity last year. This is all about friendship among cigar brothers but it is truly amazing how generous people can be. I always say the cigar brothers are the most generous group of people I've ever been associated with and I am truly fortunate to be a part of it.
> 
> So Kelly, are we pre-pre-pre-herfing Wednesday? I heard Rob's computer needs to be repaired.:r


Larry, the Wednesday herf is in Long Beach.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77876
You can PM me or Jon (j6ppc) for details

Thursday you will be in San Diego at Rick's house
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75707


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> This portion of the herf is not mentioned much but we raised $10K for a local charity last year. This is all about friendship among cigar brothers but it is truly amazing how generous people can be. I always say the cigar brothers are the most generous group of people I've ever been associated with and I am truly fortunate to be a part of it.
> 
> So Kelly, are we pre-pre-pre-herfing Wednesday? I heard Rob's computer needs to be repaired.:r


:BS


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Thursday you will be in San Diego at Rick's house
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75707


 Patio 6 miles due East from the Deck


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> Patio 6 miles due East from the Deck


:tg

If I could bump your RG again, I would.


----------



## j6ppc

Taken care of


----------



## cigarflip

pnoon said:


> Larry, the Wednesday herf is in Long Beach.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77876
> You can PM me or Jon (j6ppc) for details
> 
> Thursday you will be in San Diego at Rick's house
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75707


I'm still in Paris so my timing is still off. Maybe we can herf the whole week. Rob, opening the deck on Tuesday?


----------



## gabebdog1

dont miss this party:ss


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> The herf raises money for a different local charity each year.


Peter - thanks for the info, glad to know the proceeds go to a good cause. :tu

Wow, I can't wait to finally herf with some CS members. This is going to be awesome! :tu

I have already checked the travel humidor, humidity looks good.


----------



## montecristo#2

Plane Flight = $150
Hotel = $200
Rental Car = $30

Herfing with fellow BOTLs = priceless


----------



## filly

Don't forget the SOTL! :ss Can't wait to herf! Restocked my stash a little bit. Make sure you dress 'warmly'! :r:u


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> Rob, opening the deck on Tuesday?


Nope

:blBut there is a  No host at The Ballon Boys house 

Rob


----------



## CgarWyzrd

For all the folks that have called and asked the address of the Pre Herf and Main Event, the addy is


13601 Siskiyou St
Westminster Ca. 

Everyone, please remember this is someones home. Treat it with respect!


Now, let's have some fun :bl


----------



## Lunch Box

CgarWyzrd said:


> For all the folks that have called and asked the address of the Pre Herf and Main Event, the addy is
> 
> 13601 Siskiyou St
> Westminster Ca.
> 
> Everyone, please remember this is someones home. Treat it with respect!
> 
> Now, let's have some fun :bl


That goes for you too, Busey!


----------



## Ralphanator

CgarWyzrd said:


> For all the folks that have called and asked the address of the Pre Herf and Main Event, the addy is
> 
> 13601 Siskiyou St
> Westminster Ca.
> 
> Everyone, please remember this is someones home. Treat it with respect!
> 
> Now, let's have some fun :bl


YEH With R E S P E C T ummmmmmmmmm sounds like the makings of a Good Song!


----------



## soulskater

just a little bit

just a little bit


----------



## jovenhut

My schedule opened up. Can me and wife still attend? I realized I only live 3 miles form there.


----------



## Ralphanator

jovenhut said:


> My schedule opened up. Can me and wife still attend? I realized I only live 3 miles form there.


No! No Fuente Cigars ALLOWED!!:BS


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> No! No Fuente Cigars ALLOWED!!:BS


c'mon Ralph... when was the last you had a Fuente?

Did you know Carlos Fuente Jr. and I are best friends? Ask Jefé about it.


----------



## jovenhut

Ralphanator said:


> No! No Fuente Cigars ALLOWED!!:BS


Come On you know you want Anejo's


----------



## zemekone

Ralphanator said:


> No! No Fuente Cigars ALLOWED!!:BS


no...


----------



## montecristo#2

Ralphanator said:


> No! No Fuente Cigars ALLOWED!!


Damn, I was looking forward to smoking my vintage 1970's opusX! :c :c

 :r :r


----------



## gorob23

:z 

shhhhhh


----------



## MoTheMan

zemekone said:


> no...


Hey! Speak for yourselves!!

I still like the occassional Fuente . . . but never been an Opus fan!!!


----------



## pnoon

We are finally close enough where I'm getting fired up to herf with my old friends and make some new ones. :tu

SoCal is the herf by which all others are measured.

Let's get ready to rock and roll!! :ss :al :r


----------



## Deem

montecristo#2 said:


> Damn, I was looking forward to smoking my vintage 1970's opusX!


Fake! :r

Bring all your premium Fuentes for the contributions for LunchBox! but they gotta be good :r
I hope I still get served after posting that


----------



## soulskater

Deem said:


> Fake! :r
> 
> Bring all your premium Fuentes for the contributions for LunchBox! but they gotta be good :r
> I hope I still get served after posting that


youre a cheap waste of skin, Deem. feel free not to show up. if you do, you'll get served up a trip to Joshua Tree in the trunk of your car.


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> c'mon Ralph... when was the last you had a Fuente?
> 
> Did you know Carlos Fuente Jr. and I are best friends? Ask Jefé about it.


I Know I was there Remember?? :r Jefe is still Pissed you stole his Thunder with Senior Fuente!


----------



## montecristo#2

Deem said:


> Fake!


Seriously, you mean my 1970's opusX with the paper band is fake? They told me it was a special edition prototype!  :r :r :r :r


----------



## calistogey

Hey guys, can't believe it's almost that time again. I want in if you'll have me.


----------



## gorob23

calistogey said:


> Hey guys, can't believe it's almost that time again. I want in if you'll have me.


:tu
Pssst but tell them Jess sent you


----------



## Deem

soulskater said:


> youre a cheap waste of skin, Deem. feel free not to show up. if you do, you'll get served up a trip to Joshua Tree in the trunk of your car.


C'mon Jess, you're slipping...you can do better than that :BS


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> We are finally close enough where I'm getting fired up to herf with my old friends and make some new ones. :tu
> 
> SoCal is the herf by which all others are measured.
> 
> Let's get ready to rock and roll!! :ss :al :r


Okay, keep the bragging to a minimum so as not to offend the unlucky people who are not able to make it to the herf.

Like ME!!  Waaaaaaaa!


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> Okay, keep the bragging to a minimum so as not to offend the unlucky people who are not able to make it to the herf.
> 
> Like ME!! Waaaaaaaa!


Just wait til we start posting pics.


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> Just wait til we start posting pics.


:fu:fu:fu:r


----------



## montecristo#2

Is it time to start packing the travel humidor yet?


----------



## j6ppc

I think so yeah... :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

j6ppc said:


> I think so yeah... :tu


  

This is going to be awesome. I have never had the opportunity to smoke multiple cigars in one day while just relaxing and talking about cigars.

Even when I go to Vegas, it is normally one per day tops.

I really should have booked my flight to fly in on Wednesday or Thursday instead of Friday.


----------



## galaga

montecristo#2 said:


> This is going to be awesome. I have never had the opportunity to smoke multiple cigars in one day while just relaxing and talking about cigars.
> 
> Even when I go to Vegas, it is normally one per day tops.
> 
> I really should have booked my flight to fly in on Wednesday or Thursday instead of Friday.


"I pity the fool...."


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> This is going to be awesome. I have never had the opportunity to smoke multiple cigars in one day while just relaxing and talking about cigars.
> 
> Even when I go to Vegas, it is normally one per day tops.
> 
> I really should have booked my flight to fly in on Wednesday or Thursday instead of Friday.


That's about to change.


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> That's about to change.


:tu :tu

You can say that again!


----------



## croatan

Ok, just packed a couple of travel humidors. I'm not leaving until Thursday but I just couldn't wait any longer


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> Ok, just packed a couple of travel humidors. I'm not leaving until Thursday but I just couldn't wait any longer


:tu


----------



## 12stones

Hope all you SoCal herfers have a blast (though I know you will). Wish I could be there.


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> That's about to change.


Ya think!?!? :r

Waiting to watch this unfold is kind of like that scene in the Big Chill - "There's something going on here, something is in the air, I can feel it."!


----------



## Sean9689

I will miss you all this year.
Smoke some old and shitty cigars for me. :ss
Hope it's not eleventy-billion degrees this year.


----------



## Bigwaved

Sean9689 said:


> I will miss you all this year.
> Smoke some old and shitty cigars for me. :ss
> Hope it's not eleventy-billion degrees this year.


The high 70's/low 80's and clear as far as the weatherman goes.


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I will miss you all this year.
> Smoke some old and shitty cigars for me. :ss
> Hope it's not eleventy-billion degrees this year.


You and me both, Sean.

Old and shitty cigars? You got it! :tu


----------



## soulskater

Sean9689 said:


> I will miss you all this year.
> Smoke some old and shitty cigars for me. :ss
> Hope it's not eleventy-billion degrees this year.


fresh out of those oldandshitty cigars, go ahead and send some to me, thanks!


----------



## Sean9689

Bigwaved said:


> The high 70's/low 80's and clear as far as the weatherman goes.


Yeah, looks like it's going to be mid 70's all weekend in Westminster. Enjoy the weather!


----------



## zemekone

and so it begins...


----------



## Sean9689

soulskater said:


> fresh out of those oldandshitty cigars, go ahead and send some to me, thanks!


Hey, maybe you'll win a couple of lots in the auction this year...hehehe. I'm really going to miss laughing so much I felt like I was going to die. Hopefully next year.


----------



## MoTheMan

Bigwaved said:


> The high 70's/low 80's and clear as far as the weatherman goes.


We've been lucky with the weather the past couple of weeks . . . Unlike last year!

BTW, if any BOTL's/SOTL's need help with directions/transportation, etc..., just LMK. :cb


----------



## montecristo#2

The travel humidor is packed. I just couldn't wait any longer. :ss :r

Is it Friday yet?

The weather sounds like it is going to be nice.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

montecristo#2 said:


> The travel humidor is packed. I just couldn't wait any longer. :ss
> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> The weather sounds like it is going to be nice.


What will you be smoking first Aaron???  I guess I'll be thought about at least!! Have fun. This herf sounds like its going to be a blast!! :ss:al:mn


----------



## montecristo#2

Mr.Maduro said:


> What will you be smoking first Aaron???  I guess I'll be thought about at least!! Have fun. This herf sounds like its going to be a blast!!


The RCC233 will probably go down second. :tu  I am going to have to pack a separate piece of tupperware just for this cigar, as it won't fit in m otterbox. :r

I am thinking about trying to arrange the smokes in order of body, so I am not tasting the first cigar all day.

Trust me, it will get burned this weekend for sure. Thanks again.


----------



## poker

Sean9689 said:


> Yeah, looks like it's going to be mid 1970's all weekend in Westminster. Enjoy the weather!


we will try


----------



## OpusEx

Sitting in line waiting to board the plane and thinking about seeing some of my old friends again, see you all soon!


----------



## croatan

About to head to the airport. See y'all on the flip side.


----------



## soulskater

Sean9689 said:


> Hey, maybe you'll win a couple of lots in the auction this year...hehehe. I'm really going to miss laughing so much I felt like I was going to die. Hopefully next year.


you wanna hear something really funny? the rest of the year I'm a bitter curmudgeon. I'm only jovial during the SoCal Herf. I am "this close" to getting kicked off the Patio.

I guess no one wants to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Bigwaved

croatan said:


> About to head to the airport. See y'all on the flip side.


I will see you in Sandy Eggo.


----------



## montecristo#2

In Less than 24 hours I will be on my way to the airport. Sweet! :tu :ss


----------



## Matt R

Sorry I can't make it once again, but I have a long weekend planned here at home....


----------



## icehog3

Matt R said:


> Sorry I can't make it once again, but I have a long weekend planned here at home....


If that the StayPuff Marshmallow Man?? :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Matt R said:


> Sorry I can't make it once again, but I have a long weekend planned here at home....


Pillsbury Doughboy?


----------



## zemekone

_SHOW UP!_


----------



## The Pict

Matt R said:


> Sorry I can't make it once again, but I have a long weekend planned here at home....


The Michelin man in his Klan robes?


----------



## cigar_040

Matt R said:


> Sorry I can't make it once again, but I have a long weekend planned here at home....












:r


----------



## cigarflip

Just got home and once again the PPP did an outstanding job ! Smaller group than last year but a great event nonetheless. Great to meet Bigwaved, Montecristo No.2 and Croatan. So many great cigars were smoked, so many more were auctioned off and in the end, it was all about the friendships that were formed and rekindled. Thanks to everyone that attended and hope to see you on the next one(tomorrow at the Patio)! :tu:ss


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks all for a wonderful herf. I'm awed by the experience it was simply that good.

More later- I'm bushed. I won't be able to make it to the patio tomorrow but rest assured the shore (located between the patio and the deck) will soon be having a herf.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Sounds like everyone had a great time. I can't wait to see the pictures.

CBF:w


----------



## ResIpsa

Sounds like it was a blast. Safe trips home to everyone.


----------



## BP22

*Pictures. *


----------



## pnoon

Once again, the SoCal crew put on a fine event.
Great food, great cigars, great weather but most imoportant, great people.

Got to meet some folks I've known "electronically for a long time as well as seeing some old friends. Hard not to have a great time with this bunch.

I have some pictures that I will post later today.


----------



## icehog3

BP22 said:


> *Pictures. *


Great pics, looks like a great time! I see so many friends in the pics, I am even sadder about not attending. Lots of smiles and good cigars!

P.S.....who does the Kermit Haliburton belong to? Very cool. :tu


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Great pics, looks like a great time! I see so many friends in the pics, I am even sadder about not attending. Lots of smiles and good cigars!
> 
> P.S.....who does the Kermit Haliburton belong to? Very cool. :tu


One of the locals. His name IS Kermit.


----------



## j6ppc

icehog3 said:


> Great pics, looks like a great time! I see so many friends in the pics, I am even sadder about not attending. Lots of smiles and good cigars!
> 
> P.S.....who does the Kermit Haliburton belong to? Very cool. :tu


It belongs to Kermit, sitting next to me @ the end of the table. (I'm in the blue shirt).


----------



## icehog3

j6ppc said:


> It belongs to Kermit, sitting next to me @ the end of the table. (I'm in the blue shirt).


I knew who you were!  All the pics teasing little buckeye! :r

Glad y'all had such a great time, and to the rest of you going back to the patio for the last day....Smoke some great ones! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

I wish there was sound with those great pics.Nice roachclip Davy...:tu


----------



## cigar_040

*Nice pics guys. Looks as if ya'll had a blast yesterday !!*


----------



## pnoon

cigar_040 said:


> *Nice pics guys. Looks as if ya'll had a blast yesterday !!*


Yesterday?

It started with the pre-pre-pre herf on Wednesday
The pre-pre-S.H.I.T. herf on Thursday.
The pre herf Friday
The main event yesterday.
The post-herf is today but, alas, I will not be attending.

For me, it was a 4 day event!!!!


----------



## 12stones

Looks like a great, great time. Thanks for the pics. I'm hoping there are more on the way.


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> Looks like a great, great time. Thanks for the pics. I'm hoping there are more on the way.


There will be. I'm movin' slow today.


----------



## poker

I would like to take a minute to sincerly thank one and all for attending and to also thank those who could not attend but contributed to making this event once again a grand success.
Needless to say, Im a bit smoked out, but were not over yet. One last bash today on the patio will close this grand event. It was great to meet old & new faces & there were some pretty touching moments for me. When they announced (unknown to me until then) that the chairty the proceeds will go to was the City of Hope on my moms behalf, I could feel the tears starting to swell up. I cannot express the gratitude I feel in mere words. I am proud & honored to be a part of something as grand as this. 

I will write more as soon as I can, but right now I have to prepare for the usual suspects before they arrive for this last day of celebration as we draw the SoCal 8 Megaherf 2007 to a close. 

My mom (Audrey) wishes to thank each one of you with all her heart.
My family & I give you all much love.

Kelly


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> P.S.....who does the Kermit Haliburton belong to? Very cool. :tu


It really does belong to Kermit.


----------



## eldiabloblanco

Great to see everyone again yesterday, and a huge thank you to everyone that worked so hard to make it happen.

Everything that you could possibly want was there in excess...from food to cigars, to (most importantly) great friends, new and old.

See y'all at the Patio this afternoon!


----------



## zemekone

eldiabloblanco said:


> Great to see everyone again yesterday, and a huge thank you to everyone that worked so hard to make it happen.
> 
> Everything that you could possibly want was there in excess...from food to cigars, to (most importantly) great friends, new and old.
> 
> See y'all at the Patio this afternoon!


good smokes
good food
great people
effing awesome times

see u there gordon...


----------



## pnoon

eldiabloblanco said:


> Great to see everyone again yesterday, and a huge thank you to everyone that worked so hard to make it happen.
> 
> Everything that you could possibly want was there in excess...from food to cigars, to (most importantly) great friends, new and old.
> 
> See y'all at the Patio this afternoon!





zemekone said:


> good smokes
> good food
> great people
> effing awesome times
> 
> see u there gordon...


Sorry I won't be there today. Smoke a good one for me.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Sorry I won't be there today. Smoke a good one for me.


ill smoke a good ONES for you...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> ill smoke a good ONES for you...


No doubt.


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> I'm movin' slow today.


Glad things are normal Down South Peter. :tugreat to see you guys up here and to all the guys that made it to some or all the events. Wonderful time now I need to get ready to go :z

Rob:w


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Glad things are normal Down South Peter. :tugreat to see you guys up here and to all the guys that made it to some or all the events. Wonderful time now I need to get ready to go :z
> 
> Rob:w


Don't forget your smoking jacket, Rob.


----------



## Stogeyfish

Nice meeting everyone and putting faces to names. There's so many that I can't remember all of you without attending more herfs.

Hope to see you all at future events.:ss


----------



## pnoon

*Pictures. *


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


linky no worky without your password


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *





SDmate said:


> linky no worky without your password


it works!!!!!:tu


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


Very nice! Sorry I missed this. :tu


----------



## j6ppc

Nice pics. Me love you long time peter!


----------



## chibnkr

j6ppc said:


> Nice pics. Me love you long time peter!


Love the shirt, bro! Did some of the buttons fall off on the way to the herf?


----------



## j6ppc

chibnkr said:


> Love the shirt, bro! Did some of the buttons fall off on the way to the herf?


Buttons? We don't need no stinking buttons...


----------



## galaga

謝謝全部。我有了不起的時光!

dank u zeer allen. Ik had een grote tijd!

merci tout beaucoup. J'ai eu un grand temps !

vielen Dank aller. Ich hatte eine große Zeit!

σας ευχαριστούμε όλοι πάρα πολύ. Είχα έναν μεγάλο χρόνο!

grazie tutto molto. Mi sono divertito!

すべて本当にありがとう。私はすばらしいひとときを過ごした!

모두 대단히 감사합니다. 나는 중대한 시간이 있었다!

obrigado todo muito muito. Eu tive uma estadia grande!

большое спасибо все. Я имел большое время!

gracias todo mucho. ¡Tenía un gran rato!

:ss:tu

I even got to meet Burt Bacharach, even if he did have a funny white smoking jacket on. We took care of that though.

Sorry Babel Fish doesn't do Tagalog (sp?)!


----------



## Bigwaved

Wow...


----------



## The Pict

Wow! Everything they say is true.
Thanks to all of the fine folk that put this on, and the amazing amount of work it must take to give so may other of us a great time.
Good to see so many familiar faces and get to know a few new ones as well.:tu


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


More great pics. Thanks Peter.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

As usual it looks like the SoCal crew represented hard-core. Congrats to you guys and much props for the charity this year... AWESOME!

Once again sorry I could not make it but I sincerely hope to see you guys soon, we'll do an unofficial traveling HERF lol.

XXX


----------



## RPB67

Great looking pics you guys.

Looks like some serious smoking was done.:ss

How cool is that Halli with the pimpin Kermit !! :tu

Thanks for the pics...wow it looks awesome.


----------



## Ivory Tower

We need a picture or two with some names along with it so we can put a face to the name. (Otherwise, beyond looking at pictures of a bunch of middle-aged bald guys smoking good cigars, I can't tell who's who). :r


----------



## pnoon

Ivory Tower said:


> We need a picture or two with some names along with it so we can put a face to the name. (Otherwise, beyond looking at pictures of a bunch of middle-aged bald guys smoking good cigars, I can't tell who's who). :r


Point taken. The G&Ts caught up with me last nght. 
I plan on putting notes on my pics today.

btw, I'm the HANDSOME middle-aged bald guy.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Point taken. The G&Ts caught up with me last nght.
> I plan on putting notes on my pics today.
> 
> btw, I'm the HANDSOME middle-aged bald guy.


Word on the street is that you are a piano key...


----------



## chibnkr

pnoon said:


> btw, I'm the HANDSOME middle-aged bald guy.


Depends on how you define....Middle-aged, LOL!


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> Word on the street is that you are a piano key...


That wasn't me. That was Rob.


chibnkr said:


> Depends on how you define....Middle-aged, LOL!


:tg :tg


----------



## 68TriShield

Ivory Tower said:


> We need a picture or two with some names along with it so we can put a face to the name. (Otherwise, beyond looking at pictures of a bunch of middle-aged bald guys smoking good cigars, I can't tell who's who). :r


So true John...


----------



## ToddziLLa

Fun times! Wish I could be there. Hoping I can make it out next year.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Ivory Tower said:


> We need a picture or two with some names along with it so we can put a face to the name. (Otherwise, beyond looking at pictures of a bunch of middle-aged bald guys smoking good cigars, I can't tell who's who). :r


From what I could tell, pnoon and BigWaveD look exactly like their avatars!! :r


----------



## j6ppc

68TriShield said:


> So true John...


I'n not bald but I am middle aged...


----------



## Puffy69

Damn! I wish I was there. Talking to some of you guys during the pre-herfs made me wish I could just jump on that plane..Looks like it was a blast..:tu


----------



## croatan

Man, what a blast! 

Thanks to the SoCal crew for for putting on such a great event (and specifically Jon--wish I hadn't missed that one--, Rick, Zippy, and Kelly for opening their homes to all the attendees). And special thanks to Mo for being such a gracious and generous host.

Meeting and smoking with people I've only known online for so long was an immense pleasure. I've considered many of you friends for a long time and now, after meeting you in person, it feels like we've been great friends for many more years.

Unfortunately, my return flight was delayed eight hours. I arrived home this morning a 6:30 a.m. and am completely bushed. I'll post more thoughts later.

For now, suffice it to say: I'll see y'all next year


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> *Man, what a blast! *
> Thanks all for putting on such a great event. And special thanks to Mo for being such a gracious and generous host.
> 
> Meeting and smoking with people I've only known online for so long was an immense pleasure. I've considered many of you friends for a long time and now, after meeting you in person, it feels like we've been great friends for many more years.
> 
> Unfortunately, my return flight was delayed eight hours. I arrived home this morning a 6:30 a.m. and am completely bushed. I'll post more thoughts later.
> 
> For now, suffice it to say: I'll see y'all next year


You ain't kidding. 
It was great to meet you, James.


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


Great pixs Peter!

Good times, good times...


----------



## montecristo#2

Oh man, what a weekend.

When I got home last night after dinner, I went to lay down for a little while and didn't wake up until about 8:00 am this morning. 

It was really cool to finally meet some more people from CS in person: Peter (pnoon), Dave (BigWaved), Jon (j6ppc), Gerry (Zemekone), Jose (thschrminm), Larry (cigarflip), James (Croatan), Gabe, Eric (GoatLocker), Jesse (soulskater), Brandon (BP22), Mo (Motheman), poker. . .

Thanks to Peter, I now have a new "best cigar" I have ever smoked and will probably never be able to smoke again. :r Actually, thanks to Peter, I probably had the best two cigars I have ever smoked! :r

I would also like to thank Mark for opening his house to all of us. :tu

I had a blast in SoCal, when I got home my wife asked me if this was going to be a yearly thing and I said: *YES*


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Great pixs Peter!
> 
> Good times, good times...


Susan: "26 dowah!!" :r


----------



## montecristo#2

Bigwaved said:


> Susan: "26 dowah!!" :r


Hey, that 26 dowah turned into a very nice cigar. :r


----------



## gorob23

BP22 said:


> Great pixs Peter!
> 
> Good times, good times...


Brandon it was the best damn $20.00 I spent in a long time:r:r

Good to meet you, watch the boards your too close to The Deck to not get your ass over here.
Rob

"Check his teeth" :al

That was not right....:r Kermit had a blast and speaking of getting ripped right by the So Cal mob where was Vinny???


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> Brandon it was the best damn $20.00 I spent in a long time:r:r
> 
> Good to meet you, watch the boards your too close to The Deck to not get your ass over here.
> Rob


Shut up! I spent the best $30.00 of my life buying your junk Cohiba!:r


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> "Check his teeth" :al


That, and the melon taco was classic.


----------



## BP22

gorob23 said:


> Brandon it was the best damn $20.00 I spent in a long time:r:r
> 
> Good to meet you, watch the boards your too close to The Deck to not get your ass over here.
> Rob


:r

You betcha!


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> That, and the melon taco was classic.


:r That it was.


----------



## BP22

cigarflip said:


> Shut up! I spent the best $30.00 of my life buying your junk Cohiba!:r


:r

A big THANK YOU to my financial backer!


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Susan: "26 dowah!!" :r


That's just how I roll. I always save the big money for the auction. Go Big or Go Home...:r


----------



## BP22

montecristo#2 said:


> Hey, that 26 dowah turned into a very nice cigar. :r


Amen!


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Amen!


I cannot argue with that.


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> Shut up! I spent the best $30.00 of my life buying your junk Cohiba!:r


Come here and give me a hug....


----------



## cigarflip

BP22 said:


> :r
> 
> A big THANK YOU to my financial backer!


You're welcome bro! That was an awesome smoke you got there!


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> You're welcome bro! That was an awesome smoke you got there!


That was followed up by Barry hosting a Puff-Puff-Pass on Sunday at The Patio great smokes! 
Thanks for firing them up and sharing Barry:tu

Rob :u


----------



## j6ppc

Ocho was f'n awesome! 'nuf said. Thanks all.


----------



## zemekone

gorob23 said:


> Good to meet you, watch the boards your too close to The Deck to not get your ass over here.


you just called by the deckmaster himself sucka!



gorob23 said:


> "Check his teeth" :al


:r



cigarflip said:


> Shut up! I spent the best $30.00 of my life buying your junk Cohiba!:r


effing classic



poker said:


> That, and the melon taco was classic.


dont forget ralphy and the banana...



gorob23 said:


> Come here and give me a hug....


what a suck up! :r

_these memories are priceless!_


----------



## BP22

cigarflip said:


> You're welcome bro! That was an awesome smoke you got there!


Yes is was. Combined with the Cabinetta Gerry gave me and I am ruined for life!!! :hn


----------



## pnoon

BP22 said:


> Yes is was. Combined with the Cabinetta Gerry gave me and I am ruined for life!!! :hn


Hey, that 98 Especial Release I gave you ain't no dog rocket. Just ask Mr. Nee.


----------



## cigarflip

pnoon said:


> Hey, that 98 Especial Release I gave you ain't no dog rocket. Just ask Mr. Nee.


Sssssh. Peter, that's our secret. Let them smoke all the Dunhills and special releases while we keep hoarding the Especials.


----------



## croatan

cigarflip said:


> Sssssh. Peter, that's our secret. Let them smoke all the Dunhills and special releases while we keep hoarding the Especials.


:r

Yeah right.

Who was the guy smoking the strongest Cabinetta I've ever tasted again?


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> Hey, that 98 Especial Release I gave you ain't no dog rocket. Just ask Mr. Nee.


:r Peter...I haven't smoked that one yet...I was going to make it my 4th of July smoke...maybe you should send me a few more so I can make a truely educated decision on it's "dock rocket" status.


----------



## BP22

cigarflip said:


> Sssssh. Peter, that's our secret. Let them smoke all the Dunhills and special releases while we keep hoarding the Especials.


Oh, you don't have to worry about me Larry. I only smoke NCs and cheap ones at that. :tu


----------



## croatan

BP22 said:


> Oh, you don't have to worry about me Larry. I only smoke NCs and cheap ones at that. :tu


I've got some Padrons I'll sell you for $26 each, Brandon


----------



## BP22

croatan said:


> I've got some Padrons I'll sell you for $26 each, Brandon


$26 was the number of the day...can you wait till the SoCal 9??? I'm tapped.


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> $26 was the number of the day...can you wait till the SoCal 9??? I'm tapped.


All I know is that I am sitting next to you next year too. I scored from their pity on you quite nicely! :ss


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> All I know is that I am sitting next to you next year too. I scored from their pity on you quite nicely! :ss


:r

I look forward to it.


----------



## soulskater

Gentlemen,

what a pleasure it was having all of you out to the SoCal Herf again this year. It is always an event not to miss. I want to express my sincerest gratitude for all those that made it this year as well as those that were there in spirit. if not for YOU that make the trek, it's only just another Saturday night but it is you guys that make this event special.

There were a few faces from years past that were not able to attend this year. We are sorry you were not able to join this year and we hope to see you all again next year. To all the new attendees, I hope you join us again next year.

Jon, Aaron, Dave, Kermit, Rob, Doug, James and to any of the first timers I forgot... it was a pleasure to have met you and shared some fun times with you. To all the veterans, it's always great to see... we shouldnt have to wait a year to do this!!!!

I hope you guys didn't mind that I did the auction this year. Kelly and I spoke about it during the year but I didnt know I was doing it this year until Bill came over to tell me I was gonna do it. Sorry it seemed rushed but Jenny kept nagging to speed it up. . After all that, I had to apologize to Kelly for all the years I was the annoying heckler but wouldnt you know it... as soon as the Dollar Auction started I went right back to being the same old P.I.T.A.

I did get to auction off a person... I am still not sure how I feel about that. I am morally opposed to slavery but... it was for charity.

All I can say about that final auction between Bill and Barry is WOW!!!!

All those ciagrs, a platinum upgrade for American Airlines, Ralph's belly button lint, the tubo in Kelly's pocket, the tubo in Nate's pocket, a dick in a box... just classic


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> what a pleasure it was having all of you out to the SoCal Herf again this year. It is always an event not to miss. I want to express my sincerest gratitude for all those that made it this year as well as those that were there in spirit. if not for YOU that make the trek, it's only just another Saturday night but it is you guys that make this event special.
> 
> There were a few faces from years past that were not able to attend this year. We are sorry you were not able to join this year and we hope to see you all again next year. To all the new attendees, I hope you join us again next year.
> 
> Jon, Aaron, Dave, Kermit, Rob, Doug, James and to any of the first timers I forgot... it was a pleasure to have met you and shared some fun times with you. To all the veterans, it's always great to see... we shouldnt have to wait a year to do this!!!!
> 
> I hope you guys didn't mind that I did the auction this year. Kelly and I spoke about it during the year but I didnt know I was doing it this year until Bill came over to tell me I was gonna do it. Sorry it seemed rushed but Jenny kept nagging to speed it up. . After all that, I had to apologize to Kelly for all the years I was the annoying heckler but wouldnt you know it... as soon as the Dollar Auction started I went right back to being the same old P.I.T.A.
> 
> I did get to auction off a person... I am still not sure how I feel about that. I am morally opposed to slavery but... it was for charity.
> 
> All I can say about that final auction between Bill and Barry is WOW!!!!
> 
> All those ciagrs, a platinum upgrade for American Airlines, Ralph's belly button lint, the tubo in Kelly's pocket, the tubo in Nate's pocket, a dick in a box... just classic


You forgot the purple starfish!


----------



## montecristo#2

soulskater said:


> After all that, I had to apologize to Kelly for all the years I was the annoying heckler but wouldnt you know it... as soon as the Dollar Auction started I went right back to being the same old P.I.T.A.


Don't forget the super soaker! :c :r

I don't think Peter has run that fast in a while.  :r :r

That last auction was indeed amazing.

The one between Jenny and Larry was a classic as well.


----------



## Barrythevic

gorob23 said:


> That was followed up by Barry hosting a Puff-Puff-Pass on Sunday at The Patio great smokes!
> Thanks for firing them up and sharing Barry:tu
> 
> Rob :u


Hey Rob! It was my pleasure! After all of the great cigars over the years that other brothers have turned me on to, I was just trying to hold up the tradition!


----------



## Bigwaved

You forgot about the story about Nate feeing the crows!  Jesse, thanks for the Coffee 101!


----------



## Barrythevic

soulskater said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> All I can say about that final auction between Bill and Barry is WOW!!!!
> 
> All those ciagrs, a platinum upgrade for American Airlines, Ralph's belly button lint, the tubo in Kelly's pocket, the tubo in Nate's pocket, a dick in a box... just classic


I finally have come out of my nicotine coma! 7 straight days of smoking awesome cigars can give one a new view on life!

Thanks to everyone who pitched in on the final Dowrah auction!!! My God, that was just amazing what people will do for a wonderful event! Some of those cigars, I had never seen before!

It was great to see everyone this year, especially all of the new guys! You took all of the kidding like long time pros!

Sorry to all of you who couldn't attend, we missed you!

Look forward to gathering again soon!


----------



## Bigwaved

Barrythevic said:


> Hey Rob! It was my pleasure! After all of the great cigars over the years that other brothers have turned me on to, I was just trying to hold up the tradition!


Doh! I saw that, but was in the middle of a conversation and missed it.


----------



## Ralphanator

Did anyone ever figure out if the auction Cigars were Five Packs or Four Pack??:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Ralphanator said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if the auction Cigars were Five Packs or Four Pack??:ss :ss :ss :ss


 Mine was a 3-pack "after taxes". :r

It was great to see y'all, old faces and new ones. Thanks to all who made this such a success!


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> That was followed up by Barry hosting a Puff-Puff-Pass on Sunday at The Patio great smokes!
> Thanks for firing them up and sharing Barry:tu
> 
> Rob :u


So my two cigars in the 4 cigar Puff-puff-pass were not good enough? :fu


----------



## Bigwaved

Ralphanator said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if the auction Cigars were Five Packs or Four Pack??:ss :ss :ss :ss


I know why your wrist hurts now...it was the repeated motion of reaching into those boxes! :r


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if the auction Cigars were Five Packs or Four Pack??:ss :ss :ss :ss


ixnay :tg


----------



## j6ppc

Great job on the auction Jessie! That was one hell of a herf. U guys all rock.
Thanks again.


----------



## gorob23

Barrythevic said:


> Hey Rob! It was my pleasure! After all of the great cigars over the years that other brothers have turned me on to, I was just trying to hold up the tradition!


Mr. Nee threw in two of his crappy cigars  Larry I didn't mean to give Barry all the love I just felt you didn't need it as much:r Gentleman I would give the shirt off my back for you guys...WAIT I already did :tpd:

See you guys soon :bland of course next year..:tu
Rob


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Mr. Nee threw in two of his crappy cigars  Larry I didn't mean to give Barry all the love I just felt you didn't need it as much:r Gentleman I would give the shirt off my back for you guys...WAIT I already did :tpd:
> 
> See you guys soon :bland of course next year..
> Rob


You are workin' the shirt for all it is worth, Rob. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Missed not being there this year. Sean an I smoked a few in your honor. Wait ... we smoked a few and talked about you guys. No.. well we smoked a few.


----------



## coma

glad to have made it to the OCHOE!! had a great time swishin' my wine glass infront of all those dirty mexican'ts !!! can hardly wait for nueveiy



:tu


----------



## thschrminm

coma said:


> glad to have made it to the OCHOE!! had a great time swishin' my wine glass infront of all those dirty mexican'ts !!! can hardly wait for nueveiy
> 
> :tu


MAS PUUUUUTOOOOOO!!! :hn


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Missed not being there this year. Sean an I smoked a few in your honor. Wait ... we smoked a few and talked about you guys. No.. well we smoked a few.


:tpd:

Just a few. 
Missed you guys. Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## cigarflip

Thanks Klugs and Sean for the 1492 and the Cabinetta. Awesome!:tu


----------

